# What did you catch today?



## Skydiver

I didn't have near the day you had above but I caught a few trout on top water, saw a couple Reds on the flats that wouldn't cooperate. Mosquito Lagoon 02-21-14.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

Most recent trips to Mosquito And Indian River Lagoons

































































And the last trip to flamingo over the summer, not really recent but anyone who's been there knows what that place holds.
























































Tight Lines


----------



## Godzuki86

Nice fishes guys!


----------



## SNOOK48

Some pompano, a little flounder, and a nice tripletail all in a morning.


----------



## Zhunter

50# Tarpon on fly


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

NIRL 2/25 
Wind was being finicky...5 mph one sec and 20 the next. Lots of shots at reds but no connections. So I got the skunk off with a few trout. Certainly no gators but hey, my boat doesn't stink...


----------



## permitchaser

I did not catch anything today because I was working on my Flats Boat. But by Gosh I am looking forward to showing off


----------



## Godzuki86

Fowl- any day of fishing is better than work!

Permit- how close are you to done? Need some pictures in here! I'm not much of a very gooder reader, just like pictures!! ;D


----------



## permitchaser

I'll take some tomorrow. I am close and eating for my mechanic to make room for it. He needs to run the fuel lines to USCG specs so I won't get arrested by the Feds. It has gone through a cap off restoring. Wiring, pumps, gas tank, gauges, throttle lever, new used motor, refinish hatches

I put the T brace in today in the front hatch. It has a big hole in the floor were the gas tank was taken out. It is still cold here in GA so I can only work on it on warms days. I can't wait to get it on the water. Thanks for asking


----------



## Zhunter

100# Tarpon

Partner caught a 130ish Tarpon


----------



## permitchaser

Need pictures please


----------



## Maverick904

Couple reds from yesterday caught in Fernandina


----------



## Godzuki86

Good fish! Great Hat!


----------



## lemaymiami

We got our first good tarpon on fly this year just after midnight this morning (I came off the water just before 3am...). The fish, between 70 and 80lbs was up under a bridge in Biscayne Bay....
Local angler Neil Franklin did the honors and I first leadered the fish more than 1/4 mile from where we hooked it. Unfortunately the Sage 9wt he was using didn't survive the experience.... (not enough gun - but we were shooting at fsh in the 30 to 40lb range when the much bigger fish took the fly going away...). I actually had the leader four or five times before the rod broke after more than 30 minutes on the fish. We quickly got the broken end up to where Neil could hold on to it, then I leadered the fish one last time to where I could reach it's jaw. Wouldn't you guess the fish not only had enough left to pop the leader but also gave me a good head slap with its tail as it turned on the heat.....

Great fish, great release, but we've got to find some smaller fish or use bigger rods. I'll be at Flamingo tomorrow (Monday) and we'll hunt even bigger fish with spinning gear. I'll make a point of posting some fish pics of this morning's fish with my next fishing report....


----------



## MariettaMike

Caught a skunk in the IRL this morning.

But I did see a lot of fish making wakes away from me and my iPilot just outside casting range.

Tried anchoring in the hopes I could catch one passing by. Nothing.

Head back, load boat on trailer, then hear this weird whirring sound while moving my boat bag from the rear dry storage to the truck for the ride back. Too much ambient noise near the ramp to figure out where its coming from, but turning the battery switch off stopped it.

During the drive home I'm thinking I may need to change a switch or solenoid for my jack plate. Get home, turn the battery switch back on, and the sound comes back. But this time it sounds exactly like my bilge pump running.

It was. Must have it hit with my knee on the way out and never noticed it on the water. I guess the water absorbed the sound through the hull and scared all the redfish away.

One more thing for the check list.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

> Caught a skunk in the IRL this morning.
> 
> But I did see a lot of fish making wakes away from me and my iPilot just outside casting range.
> 
> Tried anchoring in the hopes I could catch one passing by. Nothing.
> 
> Head back, load boat on trailer, then hear this weird whirring sound while moving my boat bag from the rear dry storage to the truck for the ride back. Too much ambient noise near the ramp to figure out where its coming from, but turning the battery switch off stopped it.
> 
> During the drive home I'm thinking I may need to change a switch or solenoid for my jack plate. Get home,  turn the battery switch back on, and the sound comes back. But this time it sounds exactly like my bilge pump running.
> 
> It was. Must have it hit with my knee on the way out and never noticed it on the water. I guess the water absorbed the sound through the hull and scared all the redfish away.
> 
> One more thing for the check list.


And get rid of that trolling motor.....

[ch128512]


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

A nice early morning slottie from NIRL this morning. 23" on the law stick. Wind kicked up after 11 and called it quits. Also found a nice school of black drum but they weren't hungry.


----------



## RedAnt78

Those silhouette pics are freakin awesome!


----------



## hccstud8

Caught a bunch of trout under the dock lights


----------



## hferrell87

Windy day Sunday in the Lagoon. Found some wind protection and my biggest trout to date.


----------



## davefishing

Got these and a few more on sunday.


----------



## jeross

Nice sunshines!

I've been keeping busy with bass this week, mostly 2 to 3 pounders up shallow (I don't stalk bedding bass). Got 18 this weekend and three before work this morning. I'm jones-ing for the topwater schools to show up, post-spawn!


----------



## lemaymiami

The tarpon up inside the interior out of Flamingo are finally feeding strong... We went three for four hookups on fish in the sixty to eighty size range yesterday. We only made three drifts through the area where they were holding. On the first drift our baits were too big and all we got were four or five blowups with only one fish on -that promptly pulled the hook. We quickly scooted to where we could catch a few ladyfish in the 10 to 13" range and it was game on. The second drift we scored a double and got both to the boat, the third drift we again scored a double but one pulled free after about 15 minutes on the rod... I'll have pics to post when I do my weekly report.... All of our fish were on either 15 or 20lb line with Owner SSW offset circle hooks, size 6/0 ( I actually offset them myself when I can't find offset ones).

We only fished the tarpon for about three hours. I believe had we stayed with it we could have been hooked up all day long....
Just nothing like Flamingo this time of year.


----------



## iMacattack

I have to agree with Capt. Bob. Nothing like Flamingo. Fished yesterday out front. Caught a bunch of snook. Highlight of the day was a nice 12lber. Then we moved to a nice flat with gin clear water and caught a couple nice redfish. One was 7lbs the other 8 lbs. 

Incredibly beautiful day on the water! I love this time of year. 

Cheers


----------



## johnbw620

Got three nice spots on a soft white jerk bait at Lake Lanier early Sunday.  Water temp was still under 50 degrees, assume it will get better as things warm up.


----------



## lemaymiami

Got another 60 to 70 lb fish today - but they're still not biting our flies... so we fed it a small ladyfish....

Tomorrow night we'll be over in Biscayne Bay where the night fish will eat almost every fly they see....


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

4 nice slot reds in the IRL this morning. Lots of fish cruising but we had to work for these ones. Very picky/spooky fish.

Here a video I put together of the mornings action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FL7lbB9xpY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


















































Tight lines.


----------



## gary0319

My new personal best trout, 24". Caught Sunday March 9th at the Radio Tower Flat, Sarasota Bay, FL.

First fish for my new Shimano CI4+ 2500 reel on a St Croix Premier ML, with a blue back Yozuri Crystal Minnow.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

> My new personal best trout, 24". Caught Sunday March 9th at the Radio Tower Flat, Sarasota Bay, FL.
> 
> First fish for my new Shimano CI4+ 2500 reel on a St Croix Premier ML, with a blue back Yozuri Crystal Minnow.


That's an excellent spottie. Great catch!

Went solo on 3/15 in the IRL, managed 2 redfish on a DOA Paddle tail, new penny color. Found a few nice schools of fish cruising the flats.

































Here's a go pro video of the larger fish of the day. Haven't edited it, just uploaded to YouTube so excuse the rough audio.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jho-FtQqOIw
Tight Lines


----------



## Godzuki86

That last picture is cool! This thread makes me want my boat done pronto!!

Andy


----------



## RonBari

Very cool video.. That my friend, is what it's all about. Congratulations.


----------



## Net 30

Snuck out last evening for a couple of hours here in Vero and found a few places out of the wind.  

Ended up with 3 Snook and 2 Reds.  

Lost a monster Red boat side...... :'(


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

Fought the wind in the IRL today. Lost 2 reds on the fly rod, but managed 2 underslots on a DOA. 

































Tight Lines


----------



## lemaymiami

Our best fish today was a tarpon -about 70lbs. We had our share of shots but only got the one fish to the boat..... Kind of a holiday for me since I was fishing on a very nice full sized Egret (customer's boat).


----------



## Net 30

Vero - Went out at dusk to fish topwater for a while tonight.  Got a nice 23" snook and then as the sun was setting, get blown up by this pig....looked like a fat salmon!  Her belly was bigger than my 1st wife's....

She swam away strong. Just shy of 30"....woo hoo...!


----------



## Godzuki86

Holy moly! That's a pig right there!


----------



## lemaymiami

Came off the water at 4:30 this morning.  We got two tarpon to the boat, a 30 and a 60lb fish on light spiinning gear (10lb line, 40lb fluoro leader) with DOA shrimp... We missed our shots with the fly... My anglers last night were local angler Mike Sutton and his two sons, age 11 and 13... The boys did all the catching (one of them, the younger one, had to be woken up when it was his turn on the stick.... We had to run a lot of spots before we found the fish, feeding strong right at the surface in the shadows where we were sight-fishing them...


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

10 Reds in the IRL. And a personal best for most spots.









































Tight Lines.


----------



## RedAnt78

Looks like some good physical therapy for a broken wrist!


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

> Looks like some good physical therapy for a broken wrist!


It's just a boxers fracture (outside metacarpal), honstely I don't even think the cast was necessary....
But it sure felt good to bend a rod after being off the water for a bit.


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

6 underslot reds and 2 respectable trout (1 being a personal best at 27 1/2 inches) with the wife this morning.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Fowlmouth, I think we passed you at the RR tracks as you guys were heading back towards US1. Looks like we fished the same spot today. That's one hell of a trout!

We picked up a few today too:
Wife's best redfish to date. Somewhere in the high 20's low 30's if my arm measuring was correct.

















Found a couple of small reds with some blue tails. One had a few extra spots:

















And a nice trout as well:


----------



## Fowlmouth0824

> Fowlmouth, I think we passed you by the RR tracks as you guys were heading back towards US1. Looks like we fished the same spot today. That's one hell of a trout!


Yessir that was us. Glad to see yall had a good trip aswell. Those are some quality fishes there. 
Also, the 13 ftr look awesome man. I was following your build over on CG and that thing turned out beautifully.


----------



## Skydiver

Took the IPB 14 out on the Lagoon this morning with my old buddy Glen and had a pretty good day. Glen caught the biggest trout I have ever seen, 30" long and he caught it on 6lb test line and no barb on the hook! We each got a decent Red and a few smaller trout.


----------



## redjim

Skydiver, that trout is HUGE!!!! 

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## tailchaser16

Top water Red:



















An hour later, his twin brother ate the same plug:



















Then came a cousin on a twitch bait



















Also, joining the party but did not get their pics taken was a 21" Trout and a 28" Snook.


----------



## Stormchaser

First fish aboard the "new to me" Mitchell. Caught drifting a shoreline running a chartreuse spinner bait.



Released that one and this one...(yes, it's a different fish lol...slightly smaller)



Kept three reds from 17"-22", and picked up this trout. 



All fish kept were caught on a Skitterwalk, also chartreuse.

Boat did well in some decent wind. Got some slime on her and came up with a few ideas for modifications. Overall, a great day! 

Now, time to eat fresh fish!


----------



## Alex4188

29" red on a crease fly (10,000 islands), 
caught a ton of small snook
Saw a redfish that was at least 40" 
saw a 120+ tarpon "tailing" that was cool
and lost the biggest snook I've ever seen in a creek 40"+ easy! It hit a topwater fly and blasted up the creek stripping line like it was nothing, I dont think it even felt the 8wt pulling on it, yep I was it's Bi!ch and it let me know it! :-/


----------



## Net 30

That 40" snook must have left a huge hole in the water especially on a topwater! 

Even though you lost her....Being B*tch slapped never felt so good.    [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86

Finally made it out again. Fished from ft myers beach to pine island sound. We caught 4 redfish total. 17", 20", 22" & a 27". Three 20-22" snook. A trout. 2 foot baracuda. 1 jack and I caught a fun sized bonnet head.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Fished with the Gheenoe crowd for the rally out of Riverbreeze on Saturday. The wife got a couple of nice fish and I managed to eek out a tiny little trout lol

























A quick video of the morning.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd8r3sPiTVM


----------



## Skydiver

Nice video! Cool Gheenoe.


----------



## RedAnt78

Very cool video!


----------



## permitchaser

GOPros are changing the world of fishing [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Godzuki86

> Finally made it out again. Fished from ft myers beach to pine island sound. We caught 4 redfish total. 17", 20", 22" & a 27". Three 20-22" snook. A trout. 2 foot baracuda. 1 jack and I caught a fun sized bonnet head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shark was released un harmed. The redfish got the cooler treatment.


----------



## Net 30

Went out for a few hours this morning in Vero Beach, found a nice point with Reds and Snook at first light.  Had a blast throwing Spook Jrs and ended up with 2 Reds, 1 Snook and 2 Cudas…all released.  Missed a few more due to sh*tty hooks Heddon uses on their lures….gotta go shopping.  

Back to the boat lift by 9am.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Nice catch, seblie uses crappy hooks to, lost a Hugh snook because the hooks bent out


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Nothing too exciting this morning. The wind was absolutely nuts at 8 am. Fished til about 11:30 and couldn't take it any more. Only got this guy to the Gheenoe. Not huge, but he sure had some fight in him. He blew out the flat as soon as he realized he was hooked. He was seriously angry lol. Must have been 20 fish laid up that all took off


----------



## Godzuki86

NoeSymrna- a bad day of fishing beats a good day working


----------



## Alex4188

Snook Saturday on fly 29"
Redfish Sunday 22"
Fishing estero bay


----------



## Godzuki86

Went out today and caught 10 or 11 redfish. 2 snook. One being 33". 

Here is my 31" redfish.


----------



## Semper Fly

Busy Sunday schedule but managed to grab the 6wt and cast a few for peacock bass.


----------



## Semper Fly

Went out yesterday and caught tarpon, snook, trout, snapper, and jacks. Got home and cleaned the boat, grabbed my 6wt walked across the street to the canal and caught a pea.


----------



## Skydiver

My buddy from work and I took my IPB 14 (Skimmer) out of Port Canaveral this morning. We headed South off the beach almost to the Cocoa Beach Pier and hooked into four sharks. I had a fifth that snapped my heaviest rod rigged with 30 lb mono and shredded my 50 lb wire leader. I would have really like to get a look at that one. I also caught the worlds smallest Red fish. I saw one Tarpon rolling but that was it. It was a nice day to be on the ocean.


----------



## Semper Fly

Ran to the Glades to cast a few flies for peacock bass. Hard fishing but managed about a dozen.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

Here's one from this past Sunday in Mosquito Lagoon. This one topped out at 35" (sorry for the water on the go-pro lens. Tough to do everything yourself sometimes   )


----------



## MariettaMike

went out to 120' from PC this morning and didn't have much action on top so we started  vertical jigging and had a couple surprises 
sheepshead

cobia on the bottom

last weekend this same boat caught a 62# wahoo off the bottom jigging. Go figure.


----------



## Mparga18

Yankeetown Top water snook---


----------



## Godzuki86

Nice pics lost coast! Love that area. I have family in Yankeetown.


----------



## Godzuki86




----------



## Semper Fly




----------



## Hicatch

Took my youngest son to the lagoon on Saturday and fishing was a little slow for us but he did manage to sight fish this beauty....


----------



## tailchaser16

Semper
You might want to remove those pics of the Tarpon out of the water.


----------



## Damon

speck rigs are great. Caught on 5' rod and 6# braid. took long enough to get him in...


----------



## Godzuki86

> Semper
> You might want to remove those pics of the Tarpon out of the water.


Those pictures are 100% legal. Tarpon under 40" may temporarily be possessed out of water for measurement, tagging or photography. 

And the way Semper takes the picture with the fish laying on the cooler puts less stress on the fish vs most who hold them one handed by the jaw.


----------



## permitchaser

I'd like to play so here my entry after a trip to Delacroix La


----------



## Semper Fly

Ran down to Flamingo yesterday solo. Used a 7 & 8wt, had a ball. Boated 5 tarpon.


----------



## JaredFacemyer

Ran into a couple schools of baby tarpon in the south end of the lagoon last saturday evening, got a few hookups and was able to land this one.


----------



## MSG

I thought tarpon were not supposed to be removed from the water?


----------



## Rediculous

> I thought tarpon were not supposed to be removed from the water?


I thought the same thing... Turns out, only tarpon over 40" cannot be remove. The little guys are fair game.


----------



## MSG

Actually that makes some sense - thanks.


----------



## JaredFacemyer

That is what I have read as well, regardless this tarpon was quickly photographed, revived and released to swim away


----------



## Semper Fly

The FWC Commission also approved several changes to how tarpon is managed at the June meeting in Lakeland. These changes went into effect Sept. 1, 2013, and include:
All harvest of tarpon will be eliminated, with the exception of the harvest or possession of a single tarpon when in pursuit of an IGFA record and in conjunction with a tarpon tag.
Tarpon tags will be limited to one per person, per year (except for charter boat captains).
Transport or shipment of tarpon becomes limited to one fish per person.
One fish per vessel limit is created for tarpon.
Gear used for tarpon will be limited to hook-and-line only.
People will be allowed to temporarily possess a tarpon for photography, measurement of length and girth and scientific sampling, with the stipulation that tarpon more than 40 inches must remain in the water.
Tarpon regulations will extend into federal waters.
Tarpon tag cost will remain $50 per tag but tag validity will change from July through June to January through December. Tags purchased from July 1 through Dec. 31, 2013, will be good through Dec. 31, 2014.
Prohibit the use of a multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait to harvest or attempt to harvest tarpon


----------



## Godzuki86

> The FWC Commission also approved several changes to how tarpon is managed at the June meeting in Lakeland. These changes went into effect Sept. 1, 2013, and include:
> All harvest of tarpon will be eliminated, with the exception of the harvest or possession of a single tarpon when in pursuit of an IGFA record and in conjunction with a tarpon tag.
> Tarpon tags will be limited to one per person, per year (except for charter boat captains).
> Transport or shipment of tarpon becomes limited to one fish per person.
> One fish per vessel limit is created for tarpon.
> Gear used for tarpon will be limited to hook-and-line only.
> People will be allowed to temporarily possess a tarpon for photography, measurement of length and girth and scientific sampling, with the stipulation that tarpon more than 40 inches must remain in the water.
> Tarpon regulations will extend into federal waters.
> Tarpon tag cost will remain $50 per tag but tag validity will change from July through June to January through December. Tags purchased from July 1 through Dec. 31, 2013, will be good through Dec. 31, 2014.
> Prohibit the use of a multiple hook in conjunction with live or dead natural bait to harvest or attempt to harvest tarpon


Bingo. 

Nice pics too by the way!

Andy


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch

> Ran into a couple schools of baby tarpon in the south end of the lagoon last saturday evening, got a few hookups and was able to land this one.


Mind if I ask what he ate? I've been on a few and haven't been able to get them to commit to anything other than a DOA figi chix shad tail and that was only once. Had one take a swipe at a black prince of tides fly but missed.


----------



## JaredFacemyer

Got that one on a gulp shrimp, my buddy got a couple hookups that evening on a suspending mirrolure. Live shrimp have been working good too


----------



## Rediculous

> Ran into a couple schools of baby tarpon in the south end of the lagoon last saturday evening, got a few hookups and was able to land this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask what he ate? I've been on a few and haven't been able to get them to commit to anything other than a DOA figi chix shad tail and that was only once. Had one take a swipe at a black prince of tides fly but missed.
Click to expand...

I've been catching them with zman paddlers worked fast, twitching it like a topwater. DOA baitbusters reeled painfully slow, no twitching. And of coarse, the ever edible gurgler.


----------



## cutrunner

Rootbeer doa terror eyez, or a black death fly


----------



## Semper Fly




----------



## Parrboy

Those little poons are my arch nemesis. The canals here are full of them but I can't get a hook in one. I've gotten follows, blow ups, just won't eat it all the way. Dammit! You guys keep hookin em, I'll live through you until my luck changes


----------



## [email protected]

> Ran into a couple schools of baby tarpon in the south end of the lagoon last saturday evening, got a few hookups and was able to land this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind if I ask what he ate? I've been on a few and haven't been able to get them to commit to anything other than a DOA figi chix shad tail and that was only once. Had one take a swipe at a black prince of tides fly but missed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been catching them with zman paddlers worked fast, twitching it like a topwater. DOA baitbusters reeled painfully slow, no twitching. And of coarse, the ever edible gurgler.
Click to expand...

X2 I got my first one on artificial a few weeks back on a white Zman working just like you said.


----------



## CurtisWright

Thought I would throw this up from a few months ago.   The Fowl River 16 (tiller handle) 20 miles offshore.  It was calm, so we had to do it!  Went snapper fishing and only burned 5 gal of fuel!


----------



## Godzuki86

Goo!!


----------



## Semper Fly

Another great day of weather and fishing.


----------



## tailchaser16

Semper,
My apologies. Post away so I can keep day dreaming here at the office.


----------



## Megalops

> Thought I would throw this up from a few months ago.   The Fowl River 16 (tiller handle) 20 miles offshore.  It was calm, so we had to do it!  Went snapper fishing and only burned 5 gal of fuel!


Dude, that's a man's snapper! Wow!!


----------



## RonBari

> Thought I would throw this up from a few months ago.   The Fowl River 16 (tiller handle) 20 miles offshore.  It was calm, so we had to do it!  Went snapper fishing and only burned 5 gal of fuel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that's a man's snapper!  Wow!!
Click to expand...

That must be one hell of a long push pole you have on board. 20 miles off shore on a 16 foot boat with a tiller. Not sure if I still have what it takes to do that. Good job!


----------



## camp

wow! I'm surprised the bow isn't in the water.


----------



## flytyn

> Those little poons are my arch nemesis. The canals here are full of them but I can't get a hook in one. I've gotten follows, blow ups, just won't eat it all the way. Dammit! You guys keep hookin em, I'll live through you until my luck changes


I hook mine regularly when they are in our canals august and to a lesser degree now. My best success is throwing DOA Terrorize and work it very slow.


----------



## Semper Fly

> Semper,
> My apologies.  Post away so I can keep day dreaming here at the office.


No apology necessary. This site hosts a great deal of information and I am always learning something new here.


----------



## Semper Fly

She had a great day on the water. And we had some nice double hook ups.


----------



## PG350




----------



## PG350

Another  redfish saturday.   


















Both of these were too big to keep.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Sure is tough on a fella having to catch overslots!! Nice job!


----------



## anytide

> Another  redfish saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these were too big to keep.



its that tiller again........


----------



## Semper Fly

She did it again, last week a beautiful snook ... this week a 32in 15lb red. (The pic does no justice to the red)


----------



## PG350

Nice red Semper Fly...
The pics never do them justice. My reds look small because Im so "big boned" ;D


Anytide,   that tiller is a redfish magnet.   

You can see it flipped up over my shoulder in the background.


----------



## Godzuki86

White bait was thick today in estero bay. Caught about 10 reds. Couple little snook and some jacks.


----------



## johnbw620

Fished Aucilla River area and Turkey Point - fought the wind but managed a few smallish reds inside and some trout around the rockpiles.  Fried some of the trout with a couple beers back at Shell Isle fish camp - always enjoy staying there.


----------



## Semper Fly

Fishing Flamingo under the Blood Moon


----------



## PG350




----------



## fishicaltherapist

NICE!!!!!!


----------



## PG350

Thank you. 

That was my biggest Red ever, he was over 36 inches long. Just for size comparison, I am 230lbs. Also pictured is a 30 inch red, 20 inch red (dinner) and a 26 inch snook.


----------



## Godzuki86

Congrats on the PR red! Nice fish!

Andy


----------



## Semper Fly

Another great day in WWB.


----------



## johnbw620

Pretty colors on those last two


----------



## Semper Fly

> Pretty colors on those last two


It was the camera not the operator


----------



## PG350

Nice fish, must be fun on a fly rod.


----------



## Godzuki86

Went out today in what seemed like a tornado stuck in a washing machine. Bait was nowhere to be found. So no live bait. Ended up catching this girl on a dead mullet chunk







40" and 22 pounds! Made the day worth while!

Andy


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Sometimes magic just happens!!! Congrats!


----------



## Godzuki86

> Sometimes magic just happens!!! Congrats!


This is very true! There is a lot of skill involved in fishing but there always seems to be just as much luck ! Thank you!

Andy


----------



## MariettaMike

27" cold front red fits nicely in an Engel 65qt cooler without having to bend like it would in a 35. The winds were wicked this morning.


----------



## iMacattack

Fished local mullet run in Ft. Lauderdale. It was very cold (for a Florida boy) and windy today. Son picked up three jacks. Nothing like fishing around a couple hundred million dollar$ worth of mega yachts here for the Ft. Lauderdale boat show.


----------



## Semper Fly

Plenty of playful snook in the backcountry in Flamingo.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Beautiful backcountry snook! Looks like fun wish I was there in the glades, at work dreaming of fishing


----------



## Godzuki86

Nice snook Semper! Thank you for keeping the thread alive! A lot of us love the updates when we can't make it out on the water!

Andy


----------



## lemaymiami

Yesterday my angler caught and released a half dozen small snook on fly down at Flamingo. Weather conditions were pretty bad all day long. Thank heavens for small rivers that hold a fish here and a fish there.... I'll post pics and more info later in the week since I'm back down there tomorrow.


----------



## Net 30

Went out near Vero as the front approached  throwing topwater Spook Jrs.  Managed a few snook before the wind took over.

Largest was just shy of legal..don't matter cause I release all my river snook to make more snooklets!


----------



## Semper Fly

WWB yesterday, snook were very playful.


----------



## Semper Fly

WWB was very cold and the snook were very sluggish to start with. As it warmed up the bite picked up.










Bald Eagle looking for breakfast


----------



## anytide

fish tacos / football weekend


----------



## Godzuki86

I hope your fish tacos were better than my football team!


----------



## anytide

> I hope your fish tacos were better than my football team!


yes.


----------



## Semper Fly

Some deep backcountry snook.


----------



## Semper Fly

The gal was on fire !


----------



## lemaymiami

We only hooked up twice on Sunday (fly fishing in less than ideal conditions our of Flamingo).  My angler was Lee Brennan out of Alabama looking for his first tarpon on fly.  Our first fish was nearly 80lbs and as fired up as a river tarpon can be.  After ten minutes and nearly leadering the fish it made a final dash up a tiny closed creek that we couldn't enter.  With every last bit of the fly line up in that snag filled creek I couldn't believe the fly line survived it (and we even got leader and fly back....).  That particular spot has already cost me a new 12wt line a few weeks ago (my total of lines lost in this one river is now four....).

Towards the end of a short day we were up another river with lots of silver fish that were pretty much ignoring us when I spotted a few black drum up under some mangroves along a shallow bank.  Lee made the cast and this 15lb fish was the result....


----------



## Godzuki86

Went out with in Estero Bay with my brother in law. We caught 4 redfish, a bunch of snooklets (20ish inchers) and some Jacks
Here he is with a mid slot red


----------



## Semper Fly

Ran down to WWB this morning. I find the color transformation of snook moving into the backcountry to be incredible as well as beautiful.


----------



## Skydiver

I hit Mosquito Lagoon yesterday, I haven't been out there in a while. I was surprised to see how murky is was. It took me several hours or searching to find water that was just stained color, the rest of the lagoon was like fishing in coffee. I managed to catch a couple of trout, saw a few Reds but they were right on the shoreline with their faces buried in the weed mat. On the other hand, the IRL around Port St John has been so clear it almost looks like spring water.


----------



## Godzuki86

thats a good trout


----------



## Godzuki86

My wife caught her personal best 30" redfish today. 

I was pretty proud.


----------



## Skydiver

Nice fish! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2

Tons of bait pods off NSB today.


----------



## Godzuki86

Those are a ton of fun to catch!


----------



## AfterHours2

Especially on a small Stradic with light braid


----------



## TwoKids

Spent a couple hours out on the IRL this Labor Day afternoon and my son caught his personal best red at 46". Couldn't tell you how excited he was. Put in after the storms blew through and had the place to ourselves. Awesome trip.


----------



## anytide

TwoKids said:


> Spent a couple hours out on the IRL this Labor Day afternoon and my son caught his personal best red at 46". Couldn't tell you how excited he was. Put in after the storms blew through and had the place to ourselves. Awesome trip.


wowzers !


----------



## Godzuki86

anytide said:


> wowzers !


You aren't kidding. My overslot fish looks like a chump now!


----------



## Megalops

Those are both awesome reds! Dang...


----------



## Semper Fly

Her first red on fly! ... 24in on a gurgler in WWB.


----------



## Gramps

Niiiiiiiiiice fish Semper!


----------



## J-Dad

Gramps said:


> Niiiiiiiiiice fish Semper!


Nice catch - the matching nails are a plus !


----------



## Semper Fly

Tarpon and boomers!


----------



## Semper Fly

Hooked up with a juvenile tarpon and fought him hard to keep it from becoming breakfast for a fast approaching croc ... it coat me a GLoomis NRX ... at least I landed him.


----------



## Godzuki86

Semper Fly said:


> Hooked up with a juvenile tarpon and fought him hard to keep it from becoming breakfast for a fast approaching croc ... it coat me a GLoomis NRX ... at least I landed him.


! Ouch! Pesky bastards!


----------



## tailchaser16

Killing time waiting for the Super Moon tides to drop, I trolled around for a while and on the second pass, got this beauty.


----------



## anytide

there you go right there ! 
on the deep diver........


----------



## Semper Fly

Some days you want to capture every hookup and landing for the scrapbook and memories. With a 7wt I boated 7 juvenile tarpon while my fishing mate for the day boated 3. Seeing them school and gorge themselves on glass minnows was exciting as well,as,rewarding. Enjoy now for soon they will be gone until next summer.


----------



## Megalops

Absolutely beautiful pic Semper!! Love that transition from silver to the tannic water.


----------



## sjrobin

Semper Fly said:


> Some days you want to capture every hookup and landing for the scrapbook and memories. With a 7wt I boated 7 juvenile tarpon while my fishing mate for the day boated 3. Seeing them school and gorge themselves on glass minnows was exciting as well,as,rewarding. Enjoy now for soon they will be gone until next summer.


Great low light shot.


----------



## MariettaMike

The way my Georgia Tech team beat FSU Saturday night inspired me to wet a line regardless of the wind and weather forecasts. Found some fish tail'n and the black fly did the job...


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> The way my Georgia Tech team beat FSU Saturday night inspired me to wet a line regardless of the wind and weather forecasts. Found some fish tail'n and the black fly did the job...


Good decision Mike. If you just have to, go with the overcast and find tails and wakes. Were the reds tailing with the trout or did you get the trout "accidentally"?


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> Good decision Mike. If you just have to, go with the overcast and find tails and wakes. Were the reds tailing with the trout or did you get the trout "accidentally"?


Actually I thought I was casting on a half dozen tailing black drum, and was surprised to see the trout. Then when the tails only moved like 10' I was surprised by the redfish. One of the joys of fishing murky water in low light conditions far from the beaten bath.


----------



## el9surf

MariettaMike said:


> Actually I thought I was casting on a half dozen tailing black drum, and was surprised to see the trout. Then when the tails only moved like 10' I was surprised by the redfish. One of the joys of fishing murky water in low light conditions far from the beaten bath.


Nice work Mike! I need to give the black fly a chance.


----------



## grovesnatcher

El9surf, anytime bring the black fly, let's get them.


----------



## Backwater

So I put the flyrod down this weekend and picked up the spinning rod ~the purest crowd gasps!~ 

Look what I came up with on the 2nd cast near the south side of Tampa Bay.  Got down in the water (mono-e-mono) and tussled with her on it's level.



Carefully handled that 38" girl (I'm 6'3" 230lbs to put it into perspective) and gently released her to go swim off and make more snooklettes! 

So do you like my high dollar technical fishing apparel??


----------



## fishicaltherapist

It's the HAT brother, the HAT !!! Nice fish.


----------



## Backwater

fishicaltherapist said:


> It's the HAT brother, the HAT !!! Nice fish.


~Laughs~ Guess you're right!  George, when are we goin fishing? I'm thinkin little Manatee?


----------



## Backwater

Mike, I like that fat trout! What happened to her tail?


----------



## MariettaMike

Backwater said:


> Mike, I like that fat trout! What happened to her tail?


Not sure...maybe a spawning thing? Caught another one this morning that was very healthy for a 5 wt...Black Fly keeps working.


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Fat fish are happy fish ! We've been catching a lot of FAT Trout this year,lots of bait everywhere.


----------



## sjrobin

Backwater said:


> So I put the flyrod down this weekend and picked up the spinning rod ~the purest crowd gasps!~
> 
> Look what I came up with on the 2nd cast near the south side of Tampa Bay.  Got down in the water (mono-e-mono) and tussled with her on it's level.
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully handled that 38" girl (I'm 6'3" 230lbs to put it into perspective) and gently released her to go swim off and make more snooklettes!
> 
> So do you like my high dollar technical fishing apparel??


Yea. Nice hat. Mixing in a little wading for the fish is fun. That is how it all started for me and still a great method if not the best method here on the Texas coast.


----------



## Backwater

MariettaMike said:


> Not sure...maybe a spawning thing? Caught another one this morning that was very healthy for a 5 wt...Black Fly keeps working.



Ooo, nice pair AGAIN! LOL

What's the black fly? I see it but can't quite make out the details.


----------



## Backwater

sjrobin said:


> Yea. Nice hat. Mixing in a little wading for the fish is fun. That is how it all started for me and still a great method if not the best method here on the Texas coast.



sjrobin, We have many large flats where we'll come off a plane in the channel, ease on the flat, shut down the outboard, use the trolling motor to get close to a specific spot or hole. Then pull up the trolling motor, get on the poling platform, ease up within a 100+ feet to the spot, stake out the skiff, ease in the water with wading booties and slowly ease up to the spot or hole to fish. That kind of stealth can make a big difference.


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> Not sure...maybe a spawning thing? Caught another one this morning that was very healthy for a 5 wt...Black Fly keeps working. Good work Mike. Which line do you like for the 5 wt. and what black fly are you using? Looks like a sunny day.


----------



## sjrobin

Which fly line do you use on the 5 wt and is that a rabbit strip black fly?


----------



## MariettaMike

sjrobin said:


> Which fly line do you use on the 5 wt and is that a rabbit strip black fly?


RIO Bonefish with 12' leader made from 30-20-15-8# Seaguar Fluoro Leader. (I have a 5wt RIO Bonefish Quickshooter on order.)

The fly pictured is the last of a dozen I bought from the Bedford Sportsman/St Simons Outfitters after fishing with Capt David Edens at St Simons over 5 years ago.

Sadly that store is closed, but you may still be able to buy them from Kennedy Outfitters: http://www.kennedyoutfitters.com https://www.facebook.com/KennedyOutfitters/

and you can always fish with David and maybe get some casting tips or new patterns: http://flycastcharters.com

I have made my own version per the below pattern.
Tiemco 811S Sz 4 for 7/8 wt, Sz 6 for 5/6 wt
pinch barb
black thread
30# fluoro foul guard
black rabbit strip
black Estaz
30# fluoro "fang" weed guards
SHAN (Sally's Hard as Nails)
pinch barb
trim rabbit and Estaz if you like

Please support your local fly shop and fly fishing guides!


----------



## sjrobin

MariettaMike said:


> RIO Bonefish with 12' leader made from 30-20-15-8# Seaguar Fluoro Leader. (I have a 5wt RIO Bonefish Quickshooter on order.)
> 
> The fly pictured is the last of a dozen I bought from the Bedford Sportsman/St Simons Outfitters after fishing with Capt David Edens at St Simons over 5 years ago.
> 
> Sadly that store is closed, but you may still be able to buy them from Kennedy Outfitters: http://www.kennedyoutfitters.com https://www.facebook.com/KennedyOutfitters/
> 
> and you can always fish with David and maybe get some casting tips or new patterns: http://flycastcharters.com
> 
> I have made my own version per the below pattern.
> Tiemco 811S Sz 4 for 7/8 wt, Sz 6 for 5/6 wt
> pinch barb
> black thread
> 30# fluoro foul guard
> black rabbit strip
> black Estaz
> 30# fluoro "fang" weed guards
> SHAN (Sally's Hard as Nails)
> pinch barb
> trim rabbit and Estaz if you like
> 
> Please support your local fly shop and fly fishing guides!
> Thanks for the info Mike. Nice fly.


----------



## sjrobin

Nice simple fly Mike. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Godzuki86

Let's get this back on track!!

Went on a solo trip today. Hooked 6 tailers and managed to get 4 in the boat.

http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/6119A666-1234-4C87-9446-F246D6B6E02E_zpsyh24prvh.jpg.html][/URL]

http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/2E09F646-79F1-4057-BDA6-5FF030F17E0A_zpshomslyhs.jpg.html][/URL]

http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/B25B0B60-9F1E-4A8D-AC40-7BE2B3D7A26E_zpsrxpu2eez.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## mike.s

Was able to fish with the wife today and she managed a few small trout and a couple black drum all on arties casting under mangroves. Banana river.
View attachment 4023
View attachment 4024


----------



## LowHydrogen

Stripers. Got 5 in the boat lost a couple more. Chartreuse bead chain clouser, and chartreuse bucktail deceiver is what they were liking.
View attachment 4078
View attachment 4079
View attachment 4080
View attachment 4081


----------



## Megalops

@LowHydrogen digging those Sanuks!!!


----------



## devrep

last Sunday. biggest slot red I've caught. 26 7/8" and 8 1/4lbs. We caught 3 slot fish in that creek in about 30 minutes.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Megalops said:


> @LowHydrogen digging those Sanuks!!!


....so I don't mar the sweet finish on the inside of this River Hawk man


----------



## Megalops

LowHydrogen said:


> ....so I don't mar the sweet finish on the inside of this River Hawk man


Hear ya brother got 2 pair myself. Got my brother in law wearing some too.


----------



## Windsplitter

View attachment 4105
Reds and Trout on Top! Homosassa


----------



## grovesnatcher

View attachment 4131
View attachment 4130
View attachment 4129
Poling around this week with a fly fisherman on the nose of the waterman we found a nice school of blacks. Merry Christmas presents early!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Son got his first Striper today, caught a few but this was the nicest. 
View attachment 4132


----------



## LowHydrogen

grovesnatcher said:


> View attachment 4131
> View attachment 4130
> View attachment 4129
> Poling around this week with a fly fisherman on the nose of the waterman we found a nice school of blacks. Merry Christmas presents early!


Water in that second pic is what dreams are made of. Bay hasn't looked like that in my area in what seems like forever!


----------



## DBStoots

Pre-Christmas trip to the Everglades National Park. Snook, limit of the nicest mangrove snapper in a long time, cero mackerel, trout, lady fish, jack after jack...

View attachment 4386


----------



## sjrobin

Nice trip DB. The reason we love these skiffs.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

15589815_1300468793308364_7625495622636746683_n




__
Steve_Mevers


__
Dec 24, 2016




17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail





17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail


----------



## LowHydrogen

Steve_Mevers said:


> 15589815_1300468793308364_7625495622636746683_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Steve_Mevers
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail


Nice!!


----------



## Backwater

Steve_Mevers said:


> 15589815_1300468793308364_7625495622636746683_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Steve_Mevers
> 
> 
> __
> Dec 24, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.5 lb Gulf Coast Triple Tail


Steve, that's a ridiculously huge pig you are holding! Great job!


----------



## Backwater

Just repeating this post I just did on the Fly Fishing forum.....

Well known ms Fly Fishing forum member "Backbone" and I went this morning to find some reds to play with on the flyrod. Air and water temps couldn't have been better. Bluebird Florida winter day, starting out in the low 70's and working to the upper 70's at high noon. Water temps were nice, in the low 70's. It was slow going 1st thing in the morning but as the tides eased up on the flats, the reds pushed in and starting following the mullet schools for something the mullet stirred up.

I was up on the poling platform on his sweet HB Professional and Backbone was was up on the casting platform and after a few good shots at some reds pushing thru. Then this fat boy came in to view, I called it out to Backbone and he threw the most perfect 60ft cast that you could ask for and drop the fly right on the fishes nose.... and he ate it! Nice eat for sure and the fish was full of it, pealing a decent amount of line off the Abel a few times with some good authority. The cool 70+ degree water temps and fresh clear incoming, oxygen enriched saltwater kept that fish in high gear. 

Backbone had a nice self land, quick pic and a nice release, where the fish was in a hurry to leave and join the others.


Notice the blue tipped tail. That perfect spot was the same on both sides!

We both had more shots at nice lots of nice redfish and big snook, than we both deserved. But for some reason, either they didn't like our ugly flies ( Lol ) or they had lock jaw for the rest of the afternoon. All in all, it was a great day on the water. 

Ted Haas


----------



## grovesnatcher

View attachment 4567
View attachment 4566

View attachment 4565

Enjoying the Christmas break fishing with a new friend, we found multiple tailers and great sized trout, some caught on fly and light spin. Calm warm fl waters and beautiful morning sunrise. Love this time of year! It's a blessing for me to provide fishin4amission to our first responders and military vets. Happy New Year


----------



## sjrobin

Godzuki86 said:


> Let's get this back on track!!
> 
> Went on a solo trip today. Hooked 6 tailers and managed to get 4 in the boat.
> 
> That is a great Sebile plug.
> 
> http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/6119A666-1234-4C87-9446-F246D6B6E02E_zpsyh24prvh.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/2E09F646-79F1-4057-BDA6-5FF030F17E0A_zpshomslyhs.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/B25B0B60-9F1E-4A8D-AC40-7BE2B3D7A26E_zpsrxpu2eez.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## LowHydrogen

grovesnatcher said:


> View attachment 4567
> View attachment 4566
> 
> View attachment 4565
> 
> Enjoying the Christmas break fishing with a new friend, we found multiple tailers and great sized trout, some caught on fly and light spin. Calm warm fl waters and beautiful morning sunrise. Love this time of year! It's a blessing for me to provide fishin4amission to our first responders and military vets. Happy New Year


Who makes that red fly reel in that 3rd pic? I like that color.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Allen fly reels.


----------



## zthomas

First fish of 2017 on my boat: pretty trout sight-fished by the kid in the Oak Hill backcountry just after sunup on New Year's.
View attachment 4600


----------



## mike.s

First trip of the new year. Was a good day even with the wind blowing pretty hard. Not giants but still lots of fun. All on artificial,
View attachment 4635
View attachment 4636
View attachment 4637
View attachment 4638
Banana River.


----------



## mike.s

Two day afternoon trips, water temps 61-66, Banana river, using rubber baits and suspending small hard plastics retrieval very slow stop slow again. Reds where cooperative both days water has cleared up so spotting fish was easy and they where there sunning themselves on the flats. Had a friend out on the first day. My wife on the boat yesterday.
View attachment 4926
View attachment 4927
View attachment 4928
View attachment 4929
Even managed a small Tarpon and Snook.
View attachment 4930
View attachment 4931


----------



## devrep




----------



## zthomas

No time to get to the lagoon this weekend, but did manage to get the boy out on the Winter Park lakes for a couple hours. Got his first bass, unassisted and on artificial.
View attachment 5065


----------



## Godzuki86

Sjrobin - I love the sebiles!


----------



## Cronced

No fish pictures but Tuesday night my wife and I took the boat out for some dinner and followed it up with hitting snook lights on the way back to the dock. Tried to keep it simple so we didn't mingle at any one light for more than a couple casts. Long story short, we got a fish off just about every light and had a great time. Nothing over 23 inches but good healthy fish. And the sunset was pretty nice.
View attachment 5170


----------



## Snookyrookie

Finally got a break from the wind on my day off Thursday and hit Flamingo and around the west coast. Saw plenty of snook and reds but couldn't get them to eat, while running around did stumble across these, made the whole day!


----------



## Str8-Six

Two of my good friends came up to fish with me in Jacksonville. Caught two 15" flounder, bunch of small trout and small reds. The best was these two below. The smaller one I caught on a live shrimp using 6lb Mono. It was around a 35 minute fight. Nothing like an epic day of fishing with old friends. 
View attachment 5335
View attachment 5334


----------



## mike.s

Yesterday afternoon ran out to some Banana river flats that we haven't been to since the fish kill in March of last year. Water temps 65-68. Was surprised to see grass growing in patches and water was fairly clean. The nice surprise was seeing some tailing reds and blacks. We managed two Blacks over the 20lb range. Great afternoon/evening on the boat.
View attachment 5862
View attachment 5863
View attachment 5864
View attachment 5865


----------



## Godzuki86

Last couple fish from last couple days

http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/7DA778DE-72BF-42CD-A52E-6DA4B22815A9_zpsxi1ov2t0.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/D860432D-FE0F-471F-A549-70B49B5F551A_zps7rmyh2bw.jpg.html][/URL]

%5BURL=http://s1112.photobucket.com/user/Godzuki86/media/AC and Fishing/81E093F6-DD1B-41B8-BED5-9E12E5D0D66C_zpswxzcqo3m.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Cronced

So I can't exactly say I caught these from a microskiff... I work on a 3,000 hp tug in Miami and fish white regularly at night. The snook was on a life shrimp under a dock we tie up near, and the tarpon was on a DOA shrimp right off the tug. Both were clean releases, although the obvious gunwale height of the tug makes this part really tricky.

I figured I would put them here anyway because snook and tarpon fishing are real good along the sea walls of the cargo terminals. Anyone who wants to give this a shot only needs to drift some live shrimp in the shadows.
View attachment 6940
View attachment 6939


----------



## sjrobin

Snookyrookie said:


> Finally got a break from the wind on my day off Thursday and hit Flamingo and around the west coast. Saw plenty of snook and reds but couldn't get them to eat, while running around did stumble across these, made the whole day!


One of my favorite gamefish. On a ten wt?


----------



## DBStoots

Finished the best week of fishing in a long, long time. Started a week ago Monday in the backcountry of the Everglades National Park. Snook, reds, trout, mangrove snapper and other assorted species. The following Saturday, more backcountry fishing with more than 30 snook caught, 5 red drum, 4 black drum, 2 tarpon in the air and one to the boat, a couple of trout, mangrove snapper, ladyfish, etc. Yesterday I joined Captain Joe Gonzalez (Funny Bone Charters) for a day on the banks of Biscayne Bay, learning about fly fishing and light tackle fishing for tarpon, permit and bonefish. Caught my personal best gray ghost on one of the flats. What a week!


----------



## lemaymiami

Came off the water at about 3:30Am this morning... Last night it wasn't what we caught... it was what tore us up time after time. The night tarpon in Biscayne Bay just took us to school after we hooked 8 or 9 that were just on fire using relatively light spinning rods and lures... The fish (some up to nearly 70lbs just cleaned our clocks at one bridge in high wind conditions (east, southeast, 15-20 knots) on a classic "no moon" night with an outgoing tide that started at just after 10pm... Each fish was just fired up -at least three or four of them not bothering to jump at all (until they'd run through or around more than one concrete piling...). At several points during the evening I had at least three rods at a time that needed to be re-rigged so I kept busy all night long... The funny thing was that we never saw the first fish at that bridge until we were hooked up and on fire....

Here's young Brent Harding hooked up hard at around twenty minutes into one fight.... I think he and his friends will be back.....


----------



## crboggs




----------



## Cronced

View attachment 7005
View attachment 7006

Pork fish and strawberry grouper inshore.


----------



## mike.s

Hit some deeper water mangrove edges haven't been to in a while in Banana river. Wife on the bow. Bumped into a large school of Black drum on the edges. She tried arties on them for a while just could not get them to hit so she went to tossing some shrimp and was rewarded. Hooked 4 landed three before they shut down. Water temps 75, water clarity was stained since the rain we had last week.
View attachment 7019

View attachment 7020

View attachment 7021


----------



## J-Dad

Found a half dozen slot reds in the bays inside East Point, Fla. on Wednesday. Made the trip hoping to sight fish for reds with a fly rod, but the sky was overcast and the water stained, we ended up throwing top water and gold spoons to likely spots and the occasional wake.


----------



## Cronced

Back on the tug... We tied up at my favorite snook spot again and caught this one, a 35 incher.There was a pair of them roaming around in open water eating passing shrimp. The DOA clear gold glitter did the trick as always. It seemed pretty fat to me, might have been a female getting ready to go spawn? It was a quick fight and a good release.
View attachment 7512


----------



## Megalops

Nice Cronced! One of my good buddies works in the marine construction arena driving pile, seawalls, etc. We fished a non disclosed power plant in our area and it was like shooting fish in a barrel. Tough part is landing the fish on those barges, they're so high up.


----------



## Windsplitter

Caught this 28inch Red and a few others on a spinner bait/gulp combo. Rainy day on the nature coast.
View attachment 7619


----------



## mike.s

Got out today this cold windy Wednesday, Banana river got on some flats that were on the leeward side of the wind and was surprised to find a school of 10-15 Reds milling about probably trying to stay warm in the sun. Managed to pull 4 from the school before they figured out something was up. 2 on artificial and 2 on live shrimp. Water temps started out at 63 and topped out at 68.
View attachment 7635

View attachment 7636
View attachment 7637


Wife even offered to get up on the polling platform and let me catch one.
View attachment 7638


----------



## Michael Harkcom

Mosquito Lagoon 3/26/17


----------



## Forcefed

Big ole stankyyy drum


----------



## J-Dad

Had a brief window of sunshine and light wind on the south end of Mosquito Lagoon Sunday morning. Caught one small drum and a handful of reds, all on DOA CAL shad tail jigs.


----------



## J-Dad

The spotted bass seem to have moved in shallow on Lake Lanier now. Caught several around docks yesterday, on a little baitfish pattern.


----------



## iMacattack

My son's biggest tarpon. We estimated it to be almost 7' long and about 150lbs. Thing was a freaking prehistoric monster!


----------



## anytide

wow!


----------



## lemaymiami

Young Declan is a first class angler... Outstanding catch!


----------



## lemaymiami

Yesterday I was working a charter out of Everglades City and we were struggling all day long... I was fishing a father and son team and we found lots of fish - but nothing outstanding until young Tyler Bravo saved the day...
He caught a big girl type snook on a medium spinning rod with only 15lb line. It weighed 18lbs on the Boga before being carefully released. He needed his dad's help for the photo....


----------



## Cronced

My wife and I made a quick trip to Miami this morning and spotted some rolling tarpon. We had some follows and a few bites with no luck, then hooked up with a spry fish. My wife snapped some photos of the action before it broke off. It was a beautiful morning on the water, but I was glad to be heading home while the jet ski brigade was showing up at the marina.


----------



## 994

Last Tuesday was a perfect day to take out the Cayo paddleboard and catch some fish. No problem finding the tailers but they were very spooky.


----------



## mike.s

Banana river working some flats out of the wind yesterday. Water was gin clear on the flats. Lots of finger mullet and bay anchovies on the flats, no grass in this area. Found a couple schools of reds milling about not tailing just cruising around. Wife managed to hook 5 and land 4 of them all sight fished. Two on artificial hollow paddle tail and three on live shrimp.


----------



## Forcefed

Put my buddy on his first slot of the year last night. Also, first slot for the new skiff, and on a rod I built. Win-win


----------



## Godzuki86

Check out this Red I caught yesterday! He had one really weird/cool eye.


----------



## yobata

Godzuki86 said:


> Check out this Red I caught yesterday! He had one really weird/cool eye.


He needs to move to California, they have some medicine for all that glaucoma now...


----------



## KRohdeIV

Caught this spotted dinosaur in the Hillsborough River 5/20/17


----------



## SomaliPirate

yobata said:


> He needs to move to California, they have some medicine for all that glaucoma now...


Apparently in Florida now too. There's a cannabis dispensary on 34th Street in Gainesville now...


----------



## mike.s

Late afternoon trip today. Banana River, wind kicked up good too, worked some mangrove edges in the lee of the wind, water temps 85-88, water was a little stained in areas. Wife managed couple trout and a nice Red all on artificials.


----------



## Forcefed

A buzz, tough day with the wind.


----------



## Cliff

Fish took a size 18 copper John (Green). Lower Henry's Fork on May 26


----------



## Cronced

My wife and I got out yesterday and did some freshwater fishing which is pretty new to us. We fished with Kevin Cannon and had an awesome day. Kevin is a real nice guy and runs a good operation. It was a pleasure fishing with him and I would recommend him to anyone.

We caught probably 20 peacock bass, a few largemouth, 2 nice crappies, a Mayan cichlid and we each got a clown knife fish. The one in the picture is my wife's but she was understandably a little freaked out about handling such a weird looking fish.


----------



## Megalops

Sweet!


----------



## Griff0302

Several beach Snook on the fly rod on Thur and then across the state to visit my folks. Went out with my dad to ML on Fri morn and got 3 reds all on the spoonfly.


----------



## sjrobin

Cronced said:


> My wife and I got out yesterday and did some freshwater fishing which is pretty new to us. We fished with Kevin Cannon and had an awesome day. Kevin is a real nice guy and runs a good operation. It was a pleasure fishing with him and I would recommend him to anyone.
> 
> We caught probably 20 peacock bass, a few largemouth, 2 nice crappies, a Mayan cichlid and we each got a clown knife fish. The one in the picture is my wife's but she was understandably a little freaked out about handling such a weird looking fish.
> 
> View attachment 11010
> View attachment 11011
> View attachment 11012
> View attachment 11013


Beautiful South American fish. Private or public water? I have never seen the clown knife fish. Wikipedia says it is one of the most successful invasive species. Hopefully they were all introduced to the filet knife.


----------



## mike.s

Some Banana river flats yesterday. Had around a half dozen opportunities sight casting to single fish. My son finally managed to put it together and connect. Water was clear, temps started out at 77 and topped out at 81. Lots of bait up on the flats, Grass is growing in this area too.


----------



## J-Dad

mike.s said:


> Some Banana river flats yesterday. Had around a half dozen opportunities sight casting to single fish. My son finally managed to put it together and connect. Water was clear, temps started out at 77 and topped out at 81. Lots of bait up on the flats, Grass is growing in this area too.
> View attachment 11392


Good to here reports of clean water and the grass returning.


----------



## Cronced

sjrobin said:


> Beautiful South American fish. Private or public water? I have never seen the clown knife fish. Wikipedia says it is one of the most successful invasive species. Hopefully they were all introduced to the filet knife.


I didn't kill any of these fish. The peacocks and knife fish are invasive but don't necessarily compete with each other or the native largemouth bass. They all use the habitat differently. Largemouth and peacocks are found together in some areas but the largemouth prefer weeds and stumps to the peacocks' docks and bridges. Largemouth also prefer lower light and cooler times of year while peacocks really get going mid day in hotter weather. Largemouth also will go after more frogs, lizards, snakes, crayfish and worms while peacocks prefer small fish almost exclusively. The clown knifes almost don't even associate with the other two. They are found along the bottom in deeper water. They are infrequently caught as bycatch when targeting the other two but when you target only knife fish you basically stop catching largemouth and peacocks.


----------



## 321nole

interesting to note that peacocks aren't actually considered invasive, rather just nonnative as they were introduced by FWC to help control invasive species. there's actually a daily bag limit on them and FWC suggests not keeping fish over 14" to keep the breeding population healthy.


----------



## Cronced

321nole said:


> interesting to note that peacocks aren't actually considered invasive, rather just nonnative as they were introduced by FWC to help control invasive species. there's actually a daily bag limit on them and FWC suggests not keeping fish over 14" to keep the breeding population healthy.


If my understanding is correct, the peacocks were never introduced all the way up in Palm beach county. They just made their way up there through the canal system. And the original intent was for them to fight off the cichlids, and the colder winters (relative to a tropical fish like peacock bass) was thought to control their spread. But we have had mild winters since 2010 and they are doing well in their northern ranges.


----------



## Griff0302

Another sweet little red from Mosquito Lagoon. Got it on a Gold Lizzie, which I was reminded of in the "what's everyone been tying". This is a great fly for fish in very shallow glassy water because it lands really soft. Almost turned back once the rain added about 4" of water to my Gheen. As was noted in a previous post the water was really clean and the grass looked great back up in the backwater away from the ICW.


----------



## permitchaser

Damn my wife won't even get on my boat let alone pole it. Consider how lucky you are to have a partner that fishes


----------



## SomaliPirate

My wife poles pretty well, but she's a damn bow hog.


----------



## bryson

@Griff0302 Nice catch! I think I found the fly you're talking about -- bend back, gold wrapped shank, tuft of red underbelly, gold flash and brown marabou wing? Do you fish it like a little baitfish?


----------



## Griff0302

bryson said:


> @Griff0302 Nice catch! I think I found the fly you're talking about -- bend back, gold wrapped shank, tuft of red underbelly, gold flash and brown marabou wing? Do you fish it like a little baitfish?


That's it. I work it a little slower more like a crab pattern. Smaller / shorter strips. Just enough to make the marabou move.


----------



## Griff0302

Griff0302 said:


> View attachment 11410
> 
> 
> That's it. I work it a little slower more like a crab pattern. Smaller / shorter strips. Just enough to make the marabou move.


You may want to wet test it. I tied some a couple of weeks ago when this fly came up in the tying thread. I tried to fish them last week but they would hit the water and not sink. Even after they had been wet. They'd dry off just enough in false casts to hit the water and float until stripped a few times - and this happened at the worst possible time...on a tailing fish. Then I retied some with a heavier wire hook and a little less marabou and they worked like a champ yesterday.


----------



## Megalops

Griff - you the man. Wish you were staying in the Tampa area longer.


----------



## bryson

Griff0302 said:


> You may want to wet test it. I tied some a couple of weeks ago when this fly came up in the tying thread. I tried to fish them last week but they would hit the water and not sink. Even after they had been wet. They'd dry off just enough in false casts to hit the water and float until stripped a few times - and this happened at the worst possible time...on a tailing fish. Then I retied some with a heavier wire hook and a little less marabou and they worked like a champ yesterday.


Thanks for the advice -- my wife's name is Lizzie and I'm guessing she would get a kick out of me landing a redfish on that fly. I use lots of flash on the flats in the summer anyway, so it's perfect.


----------



## Griff0302

Megalops said:


> Griff - you the man. Wish you were staying in the Tampa area longer.


Thanks Megalops. You and me both. But I'm keeping my house here and my girl will be staying here in it....so I plan to commute back here a couple of times per month.


----------



## permitchaser

SomaliPirate said:


> My wife poles pretty well, but she's a damn bow hog.


Be happy you can catch just as many fish from the platform. You'll see before she does. But if your a real man you'll tell her about them


----------



## sirvenjose

14 ft. Livingston 20 HP Tohatsu tiller today's catch:
Left Miami at 6:00AM, arrived at Islamorada public boat ramp mile marker 78 at 7:30AM. Wind was blowing 18 knots so we had to take it slow on the way out to the edge about 4 miles straight South. Right away we found a small rip with a thin weedline in 133 ft of water. Trolled it with a Jig, X-Rap, and a C & H Jet we hooked up right away with two Cero Mackerels. Saw birds circling and diving a few yards away, cut the bellies off the Mackerels for bait and hooked four nice dolphins. I was back in Miami by 1:00PM, great day and spent 3 gallons of gas.


----------



## Cronced

I've been mostly targeting freshwater this summer. I'm sure my trailer, boat and motor are happy to be out of the salt for a while. I'm slowly learning this peacock bass thing. My wife has it down pretty well and outfishes me at least 3 to 1. She also has a knack for catching some beautiful cichlids.


----------



## mike.s

Indian river today, water was stained, water temps 86-87, ssw wind this morning, At the ramp while it was still dark was surprised to see only two other trailers at the ramp but when I got back around 11:30 the ramp was standing room only! Worked some docks, shoreline and coves. Managed 2 reds and lost a snook at the boat. All on artificials.


----------



## bryson

Just got back from an early anniversary trip to the Bahamas with my wife, where I took a half day trip with a guide for bonefish. Caught my first one, then caught 2 more! All fish caught on the fly. They are such beautiful fish, and it was amazing how they charged the fly from several feet away. The first two fish were in small groups of 2-4 fish, but the last fish was in a school that was mulling around some small mangroves. It was a day I don't think that I'll ever forget!


----------



## devrep

an inch too long or would have been dinner.


----------



## Gordon Johnson

red in the morning on the Lagoon. bluegill in the afternoon on Lake Woodruff


----------



## Forcefed

Found a bonefish or two


----------



## Gordon Johnson

Forcefed said:


> View attachment 12468
> View attachment 12467
> Found a bonefish or two


That's one of largest bones I've seen. good catch


----------



## lemaymiami

don't think that was florida....


----------



## Cronced

Went 1 for 3 on tarpon last night fishing off the back of my tug. The 10 inch pink Hogy continues to be my big producer. There are tarpon all around Miami. Anywhere there is deep, moving water and a shadow line will likely hold fish. The big profile a Hogy presents will get their attention even in the midst of a shrimp run. Cast it out, reel it in briskly. No twitches, no stops, just a steady retrieve.








I use a 1/2 ounce jig head in red. The hook seems small but it actually holds well and it's the right weight to get a good long cast but still stay near the surface on the retrieve.


----------



## Megalops

Thanks Cronced, haven't tried a 10 inch Hogy yet but I will!


----------



## mike.s

Had a good buddy on the bow today with the fly rod. Hit up an area in the Banana river that's been holding some Tarpon. Water temp 88, water was fairly clear, winds where SSW in morning then turned East. Jumped six, landed three. Seen some Black Drum so threw some bait and pulled one. Good day on the water.


----------



## Forcefed

This one went 10.5lbs, Short and fat


----------



## el9surf

Forcefed said:


> View attachment 12545
> View attachment 12543
> This one went 10.5lbs, Short and fat


Damn bro, those are some big fish. Hawaii?


----------



## Forcefed

el9surf said:


> Damn bro, those are some big fish. Hawaii?


Yupp


----------



## MariettaMike

First fish on my new NV-G 8/9





  








IMG_1840




__
MariettaMike


__
Jul 9, 2017


----------



## HBFanatic

St Simons Ga


----------



## J-Dad

Choctawatchee Bay reds and trout with my son in law.


----------



## MariettaMike

Took a local guide for a boat ride this morning to see a few tarpon free jumps. (may have been the same fish)

Caught a lady fish that got off at the boat.

Sorry no pic.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Got a nice 26" red on topwater Saturday. No pics because I was supposed to be mowing the grass while the wife was out of town. I'd rather be caught at a strip club than get caught fishing without her.


----------



## Breeze

Wife out fished me today. One had 16 spots


----------



## Cronced

Got my first fish on my Tailwater Outfitters Toccoa, a little peacock bass on a tan/white Clouser. I think these are my new favorite fish. I've caught a good bunch on live baits and graduated to flies.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Only 2, but they are 2 nice Reds, 29" & 28" ....... ICM


----------



## Forcefed

Love the colors of these fish, the blues on the edges of the pecs is really neat.


----------



## bryson

@Forcefed that's a beautiful fish! It's tough to take a picture that does it justice -- the silver is kind of iridescent, the blues and the green/olive on their back is just gorgeous. That's a great shot too.

Is that a Florida fish?


----------



## Forcefed

bryson said:


> @Forcefed that's a beautiful fish! It's tough to take a picture that does it justice -- the silver is kind of iridescent, the blues and the green/olive on their back is just gorgeous. That's a great shot too.
> 
> Is that a Florida fish?


Yes the colors are tough to capture in a photo. But wow are they eye popping in person. That is a Hawaii bone, along with rhe ones of the previous page I posted.


----------



## Cronced

Another first for me last night... picked up my first few snook on fly. I got them on the white/pearl cactus minnows I tied a few months back. My casting is finally getting back to respectable, too. As an added bonus, my black lab Merlin came along for the trip and was really well behaved!


----------



## Cronced

Mom is visiting from Pennsylvania so I figured she should catch a peacock bass. I've been catching fish with her for over 30 years and it never gets old.


----------



## mike.s

Lets get this thread going again with some fish pics. Haven't been able to get out due to shoulder surgery 4 weeks ago. Son stopped by and said shouldn't you run the boat? Yes we should lets go! Loaded up a couple rods and on to the Banana river we went. Definitely still some clear water out there but the brown patches are showing more and more, water temps were 85-87, Winds NNE, Lots of bait in the water. Hit a couple areas where fun size tarpon frequent and went 1 for 6 on spin and artificials. Came across a school of Black drum and picked one off too.


----------



## crboggs

Sight fished while belly crawling in about 5" of water.

View media item 1902


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Forcefed said:


> Yes the colors are tough to capture in a photo. But wow are they eye popping in person. That is a Hawaii bone, along with rhe ones of the previous page I posted.


Catch it off the flats near the AF base?


----------



## Steve_Mevers

SNOOK48 said:


> Some pompano, a little flounder, and a nice tripletail all in a morning.


Nice!!! I caught a few pomps yesterday but couldn't get the Trip to bite.


----------



## Godzuki86

You'll have to excuse the crappy pictures.


----------



## slowtyper16

Godzuki86 said:


> You'll have to excuse the crappy pictures.


Captiva pass? Redfish Pass?


----------



## Godzuki86

slowtyper16 said:


> Captiva pass? Redfish Pass?


No, Wiggins.


----------



## Str8-Six

Caught this red on fly in about 5" of water. When he got hooked he attempted to run out the creek which was blocked by the boat. My buddy was turning the boat to try to avoid line breaking while the red swam underneath. Saw a red swim out the other side of boat and my line was still under the boat stuck. I thought I lost him at that point because my line wasn't moving, it was just stuck on the bottom. Pulled harder to get it unsnagged and the red was still on there. He got burried in the mud underneath the boat and the red that swam on the other side was just another red that got spooked. Crazy fight.


----------



## mike.s

Some Banana river action. Started out the day with the mission of Tarpon on fly. Had a good friend on the front of the boat using the fly rod. Tarpon have been up on the flats for a bit now. All fish about the size in the pic with a few bigger ones in there. We probably went like 1 for 8 for the day. Tarpon where on micro bait like a 1/4" in length. So fly had to be small. Also pulled a Red on spinning gear and artificial. Water temps 85-89, wind SSW then turned SSE. Unfortunately water quality is starting to diminish.


----------



## Ben

Got out there yesterday morning before the sun came up to find some snook and reds. As soon as I launched it started raining..... There was some lightning to the south but it was far enough away to keep me out there. Unfortunately I had to abort my original plan but as soon as the sun came up it showed signs of clearing. Decided to stay close to home in case the storms came back and was lucky enough to catch 3 reds and 4 snook. I had to call it quits early to go mow the lawn but I was happy to get a few hours out there. Can't wait to get back out there next week.


----------



## Forcefed

Yesterday's lizard. 10'4"


----------



## slewis

Been a pretty good weekend so far. Haven't been many people in the areas I frequent, and the fish have been cooperating.

















My little cousin just picked up fly fishing about a month or so ago, so we've been working on his "First on Fly" list. Got the snook and tarpon out of the way and he fed a redfish a gurgler. Unfortunately he did a he-man strip set and snapped the leader. Hopefully we'll make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## NativeBone

9/4/17 Red In the Flats........


----------



## MariettaMike

Before








After


----------



## Forcefed

The snook fishing on here has been great the past few days with the storm looming. Will eat good regardless of the weather.


----------



## MariettaMike

Jumped a lady fish.


----------



## eightwt

Forcefed said:


> View attachment 15449
> Yesterday's lizard. 10'4"


Nice. What you get it on, a closer?


----------



## eightwt

eightwt said:


> Nice. What you get it on, a closer?


Clouser


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## Forcefed

eightwt said:


> Clouser


Nope, dry fly on a three weight !


----------



## bryson

22" red in the grass on Saturday


----------



## eightwt

Forcefed said:


> Nope, dry fly on a three weight !


I know and on a 7x tippet to boot!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Down in Fernandina for the week, slipped out for an hour this am and roped this 23" Red on a DOA. Wind drove me off but plan on fishing all week. If anyone in the area wants to go, pm me.


----------



## J-Dad

School of big jacks near St. George Island


----------



## zthomas

Boy got our only red yesterday in the Oak Hill backcountry. Lots of slot and above trout around.


----------



## Cronced

The mullet run is in full swing here in Miami. Picked up this overslot snook last night when a large school of mullet came through the lights near my tug boat.








I keep a small bag of stuff here at work due to restricted living quarters, so I basically limited myself to jig heads and hogy's. I started cutting the bodies back and reusing them when they get chewed up around the jig head. It doesn't look quite right, but they work well.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

29.5 on topwater plug, the big one got away!


----------



## Forcefed

Skiff is currently down for maintenance so I reverted to my earlier years, hit the pier and found a nice overslot.


----------



## Megalops

Damn, @Forcefed !


----------



## Cronced

Forcefed said:


> View attachment 16408
> Skiff is currently down for maintenance so I reverted to my earlier years, hit the pier and found a nice overslot.


EARLIER YEARS usually just means simpler, more effective and a lot more fun. Remember how much fun it was on ponds as a kid catching endless amounts of bluegill and crappie on bobbers and worms?


----------



## Forcefed

Yeah there is definitely something to be said for simple fishing !!


----------



## Godzuki86

Cronced said:


> EARLIER YEARS usually just means simpler, more effective and a lot more fun. Remember how much fun it was on ponds as a kid catching endless amounts of bluegill and crappie on bobbers and worms?


Breadballs!


----------



## grovesnatcher

From inshore ditches to beachfront, we had lots of fun fishin4amission trips since the storm.










































32 Lbs cobe


----------



## zthomas

The boy sent this little Mosquito Lagoon snook on his way with a sore lip.


----------



## Cronced

Got up EARLY this morning to go hit the loxahatchee river. We slow trolled live mullet and a 7 inch pink hogy. My wife Liz was first up with this fat under slot snook, caught on the hogy!








She always handles camera duties even on fish she catches. She is the talented photographer and I am the one that doesn't mind touching slimy fish. We make a good team!







We ended up picking up this little tarpon way up in the river and had 2 others hooked up.







Liz is usually content to edit photos on our way home but today she wanted to drive. She is the queen of our boat and looks the part here. Overall a great morning.


----------



## bryson

Looks like an awesome morning! @Cronced -- do you work for SAIC down there?


----------



## Cronced

bryson said:


> Looks like an awesome morning! @Cronced -- do you work for SAIC down there?


My dad worked for them for more than 20 years out of Harrisburg, PA. He gave me this shirt a long time ago and it's now one of my favorite fishing shirts.


----------



## bryson

Cronced said:


> My dad worked for them for more than 20 years out of Harrisburg, PA. He gave me this shirt a long time ago and it's now one of my favorite fishing shirts.


I gotcha -- I've been with them for close to 9 years here in Charleston, SC, so it caught my eye.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden




----------



## slewis

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> View attachment 17350


Niiiiiiiiiiiiice!

Yesterday was a beach day for us...


----------



## Cronced

Another early morning on the Loxahatchee. We slow trolled live mullet again and saw tarpon early on. We had 3 or 4 hits without solid hookups and then finally landed this one.










We drifted while I fought the tarpon with another mullet that had been trolled. It must have gone deep during the fight because when we got ready to get back to trolling, Liz pulled in this flounder (a first ever for her and first for either of us in Florida).










Liz rounded out the morning with a big ladyfish that broke off at the boat. It may or may not have been my fault.


----------



## slewis

Thats a good morning, @Cronced !


----------



## SomaliPirate

My wife went 0-2 on tarpon on Sunday so we switched gears and she scored a fatty trout on the deep flats.


----------



## bryson

@Cronced, y'all take some great quality photos out there -- what kind of camera are you using? I need to be more deliberate with that kind of stuff, and start bringing my camera instead of just using my phone.

My wife and I fished a little fun tournament this past weekend and she caught this redfish -- not the biggest fish in the world, but I was really proud of how she played him out from around structure with light tackle. As usual, her fish was bigger than any of mine


----------



## Pierson

First post on this thread, thought I would kick it off with a little clip from last week. Snook bite has been hot here in Tampa!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B2Sososi1Z38SUtjdlA0cm4xYjg


----------



## Cronced

bryson said:


> @Cronced, y'all take some great quality photos out there -- what kind of camera are you using? I need to be more deliberate with that kind of stuff, and start bringing my camera instead of just using my phone.


She uses an iPhone 7 plus, usually in portrait mode for fish photos. It is actually is a pretty powerful camera. But she takes great pictures because she thinks about how she wants to frame a shot and use available lighting to capture what she is looking for. She also uses snapseed to edit. 

Do some Google searching for ideas and techniques. And there is a tremendous YouTube video on types of light. I'll look around and post it for you later.


----------



## Hayes

Got my buddy this guy after about 30 minutes of poling through some grass in probably the last flood tide in NE Florida. It was a 5.4 flood and we were just south of the 206 bridge in St Augustine. After this fish we ran to another spot but didn't see any.


----------



## grovesnatcher

Enjoying some drum action!


----------



## Cronced

Three days, three pictures from the jon this week. The first is of my first ladyfish on a fly. I got a bunch of them that day. Lots of fun on a fly.










The next one is of my wife with a good sized jack. She was ripping them in pretty well that day on a good spoon. She outfished me and my live mullet by a big margin, like always.










The last is the sunset from a solo trip I took Thursday. Lots of bluefish and jacks around, but the sunset made the day.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Saturday down in Tampa. The day would have been a lot better had those brand new Smiths not gone overboard about 10 minutes after this was taken.


----------



## redjim

grovesnatcher said:


> View attachment 18617
> View attachment 18618
> View attachment 18619
> Enjoying some drum action!


Dang Shannon that is a heck of a nice drum on the long rod!!! Didn't know you were throwing it that well yet! GREAT JOB,.....


----------



## Hayes

This was from November 4th. It was 22 mph winds but my buddies fiancee was out of town so he wanted to fish no matter what. We started with the low tide and saw 2 fish and caught one. We then ran to get lunch and wait for the flood tide because why not haha. We found one fish about 10 minutes into it and called it quits because mission was accomplished.


----------



## J-Dad

Had a good afternoon session out of St. Marks with my Atlanta buddies. Half dozen or so slot reds along the shorelines and then some nice trout between the oyster bars as the tide fell.


----------



## MariettaMike

Caught a new personal best lizardfish this morning before the front came in.


----------



## Net 30

J-Dad said:


> Had a good afternoon session out of St. Marks with my Atlanta buddies. Half dozen or so slot reds along the shorelines and then some nice trout between the oyster bars as the tide fell.


Man that one Red looks like a fat belly Largemouth Bass!


----------



## slewis

Albies are all over the place..


----------



## millerrep

First time with tackle on the skiff rebuild. Hatch is 351/2 in.


----------



## f86sabjf

A little sheepy







that fell for a opening night colored paddle tail.


----------



## Cronced

My wife is pretty much the greatest human being on earth. She's from Seattle and is, therefore, a big Seahawks fan. Last night she decided to go fishing with me instead of watching her favorite team in a prime time game and was rewarded with her own personal best snook.










This one measured 26 1/2" and was chunky. Live shrimp and dock lights make a good combination.


----------



## f86sabjf

Slow morning Sunday after that big moon . This little guy still wanted to play .


----------



## mike.s

Fished the last couple days. Was nice to have my son on the bow for his largest red to date sight casted . Nice cold mornings. water temps 55-63.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Cedar Key was good to me on Christmas Eve. She measured at 25" and I sent her back to make babies.


----------



## Cronced

Went out at 4 am this morning in Jupiter. It was chilly and foggy buy the fish were cooperative. Chartreuse and white Clouser minnows got lots of jacks and my first fly rod moon fish. Missed 2 snook. Back at the dock by 7 and home in time for my wife to make me a delicious breakfast to warm up. Nice morning!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Fished in King's Bay on Sunday. Froze my ass off and made 8 zillion casts to uncooperative tarpon. Only had a few ladyfish to show for my efforts.


----------



## Ben

9 fat Specks and a catfish


----------



## mike.s

Fishing from the last couple days. All on artificial.





















Today felt like a summer day hot.


----------



## Backwater

Trout day. Caught some small ones on the fly. Went to a deeper spot, put away the fly rod, picked up the light spinner with 10lb braid and a jig and caught a few good ones for dinner. 









One made fish tacos tonight. The next one is going on the grill tomorrow. The others were released of course.


----------



## J-Dad

Fished Lake Lanier for the first time since things warmed up. Caught a handful of spots flipping a white jerk bait under the docks, then a couple more small spots and a hybrid on a clauser minnow over a saddle between two islands. Nothing spectacular, but felt great to be on the water and not cold and wet after the winter we had.


----------



## CedarCreek

First fish of 2018 for me on the last day of catch and release season--Potomac river tributaries (Maryland) yesterday. Largest of the day on the smallest spinning outfit in my boat ($19 dollar reel).


----------



## DBStoots

Biscayne Bay bonefish from Saturday.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Can anyone identify this fish? Caught him off the jetty in St. Andrews.


----------



## H_Reid

LowHydrogen said:


> Can anyone identify this fish? Caught him off the jetty in St. Andrews.
> View attachment 24049


atlantic salmon? Definitely has the spawned out jaw


----------



## LowHydrogen

H_Reid said:


> atlantic salmon? Definitely has the spawned out jaw


I was just goofing around, I actually got him up on the North shore in Lake Superior. It was super active today. Caught 1, lost 1, and missed 1 in about an hr just before dark.


----------



## albrighty_then

Finished with board exams yesterday, finally able to get a morning out on Allatoona for some H20 therapy.


----------



## SomaliPirate

The snook were definitely biting on the nature coast on Saturday. My bow hog wife did pretty well while I worked the pole.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

First chance I've had in almost a month to fish. Got off work a tad early. Fun times for the 4w.


----------



## Cronced

My better half and I got out to do some fishing this morning and had an unexpected surprise when we found a school of big bluefish swimming around in a few feet of water near some manatees and sea turtles. Mine ate a big live mullet and Liz got hers on a pencil popper. I'm guessing mine was somewhere in the ballpark of about 18 pounds. Hers was a little smaller but a lot more acrobatic and totally whacked a surface lure.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I had a big blue bite most of the tail off a nice trout on Sunday in Tampa. Fortunately the trout was big enough to harvest, minus tail because he was pretty messed up and wouldn't have been able to survive.


----------



## Cronced

The blues on the east coast have of Florida have been bigger than they have been in at least 10 years. After seeing those fish the other day I thought seriously about going for a 6 pound tipper class record on fly. Alas, laziness won out over pride.


----------



## mike.s

Fished Tuesday with a good friend on the bow he landed a nice 44". He then jumped up on the platform with me up front and I got another beauty 41". Finished it out today solo trip, everyone had to work. Landed another 44". All fish up on the flats.


----------



## Megalops

Daaamn!


----------



## Jomofro

Just got back from the islands. Wind really laid down a few days and I was able to sneak offshore a few times. Fun going from a few inches to a few thousand feet in minutes. This guy didn't really fit in the Yeti 45 (but he fit nicely in my belly).


----------



## mike.s

Lets get this back up to the top...Son is in from Washington state for a few days looked like this morning was going to be the only fishable day. Enjoy...















Found these guys hanging around, missed a couple more and couldn't stay buttoned up on a couple tarpon but all good to be out on the water with family.


----------



## Cronced

This one was a little unexpected because I have been targeting snook so much over the last couple weeks. I saw this one working a sea wall and had some live shrimp. Right place, right time I suppose. And man are they delicious!


----------



## albrighty_then

Stripers haven't shown up yet, so these guys are what is going on right now, loads of fun on fly


----------



## FlyBy

Great day yesterday. False albacore outside on crease fly and tailing red on gurgler inside. 15 hour day, 2 different boats,but worth it.


----------



## bjtripp83

Nantahala river


----------



## Boneheaded

Fishing with dear ole dad Capt Jorge Valverde in Biscayne Bay


----------



## Cronced

Found juvenile tarpon rolling everywhere this morning but no luck on everything I tried. I finally found the right lure (a small fluke) and immediately started jumping fish, finally picking up this handsome little guy.








Today was definitely a case of being patient. I had to be perfectly still, drift with the little bit of wind and current, and wait for fish to roll within casting distance. Casts had to be precise and it felt like luck to get any interest. Maybe they just turned on the last half hour I was there or maybe I just found the right lure, because as soon as I switched, I started hooking up and they were all over this thing. Or maybe it's because I rigged it upside down?


----------



## Ben

Cronced said:


> Found juvenile tarpon rolling everywhere this morning but no luck on everything I tried. I finally found the right lure (a small fluke) and immediately started jumping fish, finally picking up this handsome little guy.
> View attachment 31460
> 
> Today was definitely a case of being patient. I had to be perfectly still, drift with the little bit of wind and current, and wait for fish to roll within casting distance. Casts had to be precise and it felt like luck to get any interest. Maybe they just turned on the last half hour I was there or maybe I just found the right lure, because as soon as I switched, I started hooking up and they were all over this thing. Or maybe it's because I rigged it upside down?
> View attachment 31462


Nice catch Cronced! I have a plan 95% of the time on the water and Tarpon are never in the plan. But when I see one they change the plan 100% of the time.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

East fork Pigeon wild rainbows, Pisgah National Forest


----------



## FlyBy

Love that place. Looking Glass Creek has beautiful native rainbows, too.


----------



## Seymour fish

albrighty_then said:


> Finished with board exams yesterday, finally able to get a morning out on Allatoona for some H20 therapy.
> 
> View attachment 24283


Boards ? Any details ?


----------



## albrighty_then

Seymour fish said:


> Boards ? Any details ?


Like answers? Lol


----------



## G McC

First fish on my new 7 WT, got him tailing up in the flooded grass in St Augustine


----------



## KiKoKiK




----------



## Backwater

KiKoKiK said:


> View attachment 33506


Wait.... you spear fished that grouper.


----------



## Cbell

Hitting up some ponds around the house after work since I haven’t had the time to take the boat out.


----------



## J-Dad

Made a quick trip to Shell Point with two ex-work buddies. Fishing was a bit slow, water temp near 90 inside, but we managed a half dozen small reds and one good slot fish off the shorelines, and enough trout from the grass flats for dinner. Looking forward to Fall and cooler temps and more time to fish than I've had this Spring and Summer.
View attachment 33728


----------



## Poomay

Sheeps on the pole spear off north Captiva Island... fishing slowed down after noon and it was HOT so took a swim and looked around.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Little fun on the 4wt


----------



## Godzuki86

Took the new boat out for its first slime and got my first grand slam. This little guy finished it off.


----------



## JoeDelrosario

Flat enough out to take my 14’ princess 3 miles outside the St. Lucie inlet in Florida, caught a nice size King fish.


----------



## tailchaser16

36 Tails from mini season.


----------



## NativeBone




----------



## Backwater

tailchaser16 said:


> 36 Tails from mini season.


I'm freakin jealous!!!


----------



## Backwater




----------



## G McC

Backwater said:


> I'm freakin jealous!!!


Me too! I've got the family training on scallops, another year or two and I think they will be ready for bugs.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backwater said:


> View attachment 36020
> View attachment 36022


I spent two and a half hours throwing flies at tailing black drum last month and couldn't get an eat


----------



## Backwater

They're a PITA. Big dark heavy bushy flies worked under their noses. But that one happened to be more on a blind cast looking for the big red's brother (above), instead of targeting black drum.


----------



## Seymour fish

Backwater said:


> They're a PITA. Big dark heavy bushy flies worked under their noses. But that one happened to be more on a blind cast looking for the big red's brother (above), instead of targeting black drum.


Backwater, that’s usually the case. Happened onto schools of puppy drum, 5-6 lbs, few days ago that we’re on a mission traveling in knee deep water on the sand. Only way to get an eat was to cast well ahead, count it down to the bottom, then rip the fly across the head of the school as fast as possible. Worked 90%, on a shrimp fly.


----------



## Godzuki86

Just a couple small ones while trying to dodge storms Saturday. My dads serious face is actually his smile lol. 

EDIT: didn’t add all the pics


----------



## gandolf

mike.s said:


> Fished Tuesday with a good friend on the bow he landed a nice 44". He then jumped up on the platform with me up front and I got another beauty 41". Finished it out today solo trip, everyone had to work. Landed another 44". All fish up on the flats.
> View attachment 26051
> 
> View attachment 26052
> 
> View attachment 26058


damnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Cronced

Fished Thursday morning before light for the outgoing tide here in Jupiter. Picked up a bunch of snook and a few jacks on all white gurgler flies, all coming on dock lights and shadow lines. Would have had a few more snook if I didn't just totally flub a few strikes early on. Then as it got light out I picked up this snook on the spinning rod on my new favorite lure, a Zman Streakz.










I was looking for tarpon and didn't see any. A snook is always a good catch though, and it won't be long now until the mullet show up and snook are in season!


----------



## Boneheaded

Solo night, little Miami poon. No time to take a good pic.


----------



## Cronced

Boneheaded said:


> View attachment 38782
> Solo night, little Miami poon. No time to take a good pic.


They were out last night, for sure. I saw them chasing schools of minnows through clear water in lights that I never see them in. I sat and watched 3 of them do laps in front of me for nearly 2 hours last night with others passing through. 

Nice catch!


----------



## Surffshr

One morning and 2 species off the fly rod species list. I found a large school of black drum and hit them up at first light 2 days in a row with zeros to show. I went to a local shop for technique coaching from a friend, and the next morning the 452nd black drum I casted at ate. The sheepshead was a definite bonus. Too early to see anything but his tail. We were both surprised.


----------



## Boneheaded

Cronced said:


> They were out last night, for sure. I saw them chasing schools of minnows through clear water in lights that I never see them in. I sat and watched 3 of them do laps in front of me for nearly 2 hours last night with others passing through.
> 
> Nice catch!


They're always out, getting them to eat sometimes is a different story.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

Here’s a nice catch from the other day. Good job Mark!


----------



## lemaymiami

Dat's a big fish... Great catch!


----------



## Bill Payne

We started fishing in South Daytona at sunrise and caught a bunch of Jack on Zara Spooks and gold Popa Dogs. When that bite slowed down, we moved into the creeks looking for reds and snook. We didn't find any Snook, but caught several Redfish, Flounder and Ladyfish on various soft plastics in the creeks, pearl and chartreuse were the most productive colors.

I was working a charteuse paddletail slowly on the bottom in about 10' of water and got a hit. Imagine my surprise when a 80-100 lb tarpon jumped right next to the boat with my jig in his mouth. I got a short run, and a second jump. And he spit the hook. I love seeing these fish jump next to the boat. My buddy tried to get a video, he was a split second too late to get the fish in the air, but he did manage to get the splash from the fish landing after his second jump:


----------



## Bill Payne

Godzuki86 said:


> View attachment 37182
> View attachment 37180
> View attachment 37178
> 
> 
> Just a couple small ones while trying to dodge storms Saturday. My dads serious face is actually his smile lol.
> 
> EDIT: didn’t add all the pics


Looks like you all had a good day! The pictures of you and your dad holding the fish are awesome, what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Godzuki86

Bill Payne said:


> Looks like you all had a good day! The pictures of you and your dad holding the fish are awesome, what kind of camera are you using?


Thank you! It’s actually an iPhone in portrait mode!


----------



## flyclimber

I jumped a 75-100 LB Tarpon today!


----------



## Bill Payne

Wow, what model iPhone? that's a way better camera than mine!


----------



## tcov

Caught my first ever fish on fly! He wasn't very big, but it was awesome and I can't wait to catch some more!


----------



## mike.s

4 awesome days of fishing that ended today. Would trade off boats every other day from friends Gheenoe to my Copperhead. Fished from Wabasso to Titusville both Indian and Banana Rivers. Found some clear waters and some dirty water both had some decent fish. Fly, Spin artificial and some bait. Here are some highlights enjoy.


----------



## eightwt

tcov said:


> Caught my first ever fish on fly!


Ain't it great! Welcome to the rabbit hole..


----------



## Godzuki86

Bill Payne said:


> Wow, what model iPhone? that's a way better camera than mine!


Just an iPhone 7s. The X has an even better camera


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## RC Sanders




----------



## Seymour fish

eightwt said:


> Ain't it great! Welcome to the rabbit hole..


Another life “ruined”, for sure. Lol


----------



## redjim

mike.s said:


> 4 awesome days of fishing that ended today. Would trade off boats every other day from friends Gheenoe to my Copperhead. Fished from Wabasso to Titusville both Indian and Banana Rivers. Found some clear waters and some dirty water both had some decent fish. Fly, Spin artificial and some bait. Here are some highlights enjoy.
> View attachment 39880
> 
> View attachment 39882
> 
> View attachment 39884
> View attachment 39888
> View attachment 39890


Mike, that is one heck of little trip you fellows had there!!!!


----------



## Backwater

You fly guys come join in on the Fly Fishing Forum and you can post up your catches there too!


----------



## Backwater

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


>


Eli, what a pig! Dream fish right thar!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Yesterday I learned that a hardhead will eat a white deceiver. I should have gotten a pic, but I was too amazed/annoyed to think of it.


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Introduced two of my buddies to fly fishing and wild rainbows this last weekend before Florence hit the mountains!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Some time out in the Gladesmen, such a simple rig I love it, the shrimp and fish have really moved in!


----------



## Cronced

Went out in search of snook this morning but ended up seeing tarpon on a flat I’ve never seen them on. That was the end of the snook hunt. The tarpon were chewing big time today. I missed probably 4 or 5 outright. Had 4 others on and landed 2. At one point I had on a double header; one on a drifting live mullet and one on a fluke. This was the one on the fluke.


----------



## Cronced

dingoatemebaby said:


> Some time out in the Gladesmen...
> View attachment 43106


I love this boat.


----------



## Chasntuna

Took my daughter to Beaufort today as she was visiting USCB for her possible college of choice. After the open house, we headed to Russ Landing at Fripp Island. Loaded up on shrimp in short order and fished creeks for 3 hours for nothing. Headed over to a private pier with 90 minutes of daylight left and nailed 3 triple tail (4' of water), 3 reds, a nice trout and a black drum. Here's my youngin with her first triple tail and black drum.


----------



## Guest

That’s great! Good times that she’ll not forget!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Beaufort is an awesome town, I'm working at the Naval Hospital there and would love to live there full time!


----------



## SomaliPirate

9 months pregnant with twins and can still put dinner on the table. We are all about catch and release until a flattie comes over the gunwale.


----------



## G3615

I don't usually keep fish and practice tag and release but I needed groceries this week! Fall fishing is insane in south Louisiana!


----------



## Backwater

I just hate to see that kind of meat fishing, no matter where you are. Over here on the Gulf side of Florida, we can't even keep one red till the ban is lifted sometime next year. So to see a cooler full of reds and specks (our limit on specks is 3 per person, reds was only 1 slot red, but now, none) like that? Well I look at it like a waste and being a little too greedy. But hey, if that's the limit there, then that's the limit. But I know if I lived there, I'd only be keeping just enough for only 1 or 2 meals tops, no matter what the limit was. The rest would be released. Besides, it gives me another excuse go go back out there and fish.


----------



## msmith719

Backwater; I don't think he was asking for your approval!


----------



## Backcountry 16

msmith719 said:


> Backwater; I don't think he was asking for your approval!


I believe he should be able to keep whatever his limit is but I live in the red tide effected area and wouldn't even keep snapper or trout right now even though it's totally legal but our waters were hit so hard I just couldn't see myself keeping them because they need to recover. I would love to live where there are more fish than anglers definitely not in Southwest Florida.


----------



## crboggs

People actually freeze trout?


----------



## G3615

Backcountry 16 said:


> I believe he should be able to keep whatever his limit is but I live in the red tide effected area and wouldn't even keep snapper or trout right now even though it's totally legal but our waters were hit so hard I just couldn't see myself keeping them because they need to recover. I would love to live where there are more fish than anglers definitely not in Southwest Florida.


Its definitely nice to sight reds that don't get pressured. The redfish here in south Louisiana don't know how to be spooky. If they hear a troll motor they coming to see what it is haha.


----------



## G3615

Backwater said:


> I just hate to see that kind of meat fishing, no matter where you are. Over here on the Gulf side of Florida, we can't even keep one red till the ban is lifted sometime next year. So to see a cooler full of reds and specks (our limit on specks is 3 per person, reds was only 1 slot red, but now, none) like that? Well I look at it like a waste and being a little too greedy. But hey, if that's the limit there, then that's the limit. But I know if I lived there, I'd only be keeping just enough for only 1 or 2 meals tops, no matter what the limit was. The rest would be released. Besides, it gives me another excuse go go back out there and fish.


I rarely keep fish. I enjoy tagging redfish but I have family coming down from Georgia and we throwing down a good old cajun fish fry!


----------



## Backcountry 16

G3615 said:


> Its definitely nice to sight reds that don't get pressured. The redfish here in south Louisiana don't know how to be spooky. If they hear a troll motor they coming to see what it is haha.


That's the way the waters were down here in the 90s but not anymore unfortunately that's why I love to go to the glades more and more.


----------



## G3615

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's the way the waters were down here in the 90s but not anymore unfortunately that's why I love to go to the glades more and more.


I'm sure louisiana will get there someday. I honestly use to never see a skiff down here. Just recently within the last few years I'm starting to see more skiffs. 

I always wanted to take a trip to the glades and fish snook and tarpon.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Backwater said:


> I just hate to see that kind of meat fishing, no matter where you are. Over here on the Gulf side of Florida, we can't even keep one red till the ban is lifted sometime next year. So to see a cooler full of reds and specks (our limit on specks is 3 per person, reds was only 1 slot red, but now, none) like that? Well I look at it like a waste and being a little too greedy. But hey, if that's the limit there, then that's the limit. But I know if I lived there, I'd only be keeping just enough for only 1 or 2 meals tops, no matter what the limit was. The rest would be released. Besides, it gives me another excuse go go back out there and fish.


Bag limits are for those that cannot limit themselves.


----------



## G3615

Steve_Mevers said:


> Bag limits are for those that cannot limit themselves.


Sorry I hurt anglers feelings on here by posting a Louisiana daily limit. The title did say "what did you catch today?"

It wont happen again guys I promise.


----------



## Backcountry 16

G3615 said:


> Sorry I hurt anglers feelings on here by posting a Louisiana daily limit. The title did say "what did you catch today?"
> 
> It wont happen again guys I promise.


That's your right in your state so no apologies necessary I'm sure you're a good steward of the land and if your doing a family fish fry I don't see an issue as long as there is no waste. We just haters a little in Florida we are just jealous of your redfishery.


----------



## Backwater

Backcountry 16 said:


> That's your right in your state so no apologies necessary I'm sure you're a good steward of the land and if your doing a family fish fry I don't see an issue as long as there is no waste. We just haters a little in Florida we are just jealous of your redfishery.


Naw.... Even when I was a kid, when it was ok to keep a cooler full of pup reds, I was taught that it's only fair to the fishery and other people to keep only what's necessary for a meal or so and let the others go. Eventually the blacken redfish craze brought in the netters and wiped us out of the species for many, many years. Remember? I don't remember how many years that redfish ban was in effect for the simple guys like me or you, so we can toss one on the grill. All because of people being greedy and keeping what was allowed because it was their right (especially the netters).

To me, conservation is necessary to keep the stocks up for the fishery and the generations that come. I teach my kids that fact, as well as others and I hope they teach theirs. I promise you that if LA doesn't look at the future and engage in some serious conservation and management over their fisheries, they too will follow suit to Florida and suffer the consequences. The tales my father and uncle told of fishing days gone by here in Florida, much like those today in LA, where the fishing was off the chart, only to be announced and heard world wide and some decades later found ourselves were we are today here in Florida. LA is going down the same path and people will come in, take and consume all that they can get. Then the OP will be the one telling about stories of how great the fishery once was there in LA to his children, while complaining that he hasn't been able to catch a red in over a month of hard fishing.

I hope and pray for his sake, that people wake up there and pay attention to Florida's failure to enact good fishery management before it was too late. Unfortunately, now our great State is managing a minuscule amount of fish stocks in hopes that we don't suffer any more environmental problems, and the population takes a real active roll in conserving what remains.

Ok, I'll get off my soapbox now.


----------



## SomaliPirate

He said he doesn't usually keep fish, it's all good. I've kept a limit once in a while, if I have people coming over and whatnot. If you have a bunch of kooks keeping a limit every time they go out that's one thing. But a once in a great while fish fry is ok, and I'm sure most of us have fond childhood memories of that very thing. I say cut the man some slack.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

G3615 said:


> Sorry I hurt anglers feelings on here by posting a Louisiana daily limit. The title did say "what did you catch today?"
> 
> It wont happen again guys I promise.


My comment was about bag limits in general in response to Backwaters comment, it was not directed at you, I truly appologize if you took offense. What I was trying to say was that there would be no need for bag limits at all if everyone was good stewards of the resource. I hunted in SC with a group of guys on a lease and they felt everyone would be resonable on what they harvested so they did not need club rules, until one member shot over 20 deer in one year (South Carolina allowed it before the law changed). I have no problem harvesting fish and game, I do it all the time, we all just have to be good stewards of the resource.


----------



## Backwater

Steve_Mevers said:


> My comment was about bag limits in general in response to Backwaters comment, it was not directed at you, I truly appologize if you took offense. What I was trying to say was that there would be no need for bag limits at all if everyone was good stewards of the resource. I hunted in SC with a group of guys on a lease and they felt everyone would be resonable on what they harvested so they did not need club rules, until one member shot over 20 deer in one year (South Carolina allowed it before the law changed). I have no problem harvesting fish and game, I do it all the time, we all just have to be good stewards of the resource.


This was what I was getting at. ^^^^


----------



## dingoatemebaby

So back to what did you catch today...
Late evening yellow mouths in CHS, sure feels like fall out!


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Catching lots of spikes (small Trout), last 2 trips over 60 spikes.
Been weeding thru the spikes to a few keepers.
Thurs 3 lb, MirrOlure MR18 EC. .....ICM


----------



## jonterr

I caught hell


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Good day, caught 15 Old Drum & a few Spinner Sharks......ICM


----------



## Cronced

Sometimes I like to leave the boat at home and go walk with my wife and dog on the beach for an hour in the morning. This morning I got a bunch of jacks, 3 bluefish and this happy little snook. All on a casting spoon, and all in about half an hour. It's been like this in the mornings for a while now in Jupiter.


----------



## Cronced

Had a chance to take out a friend from my church. We've been trying to get together and haven't been able to make our schedules work. Finally got to go this morning with him. We got some mullet first thing and then got to it. We missed a few fish (jacks and a snook) before picking up a couple nice jacks. Only had a couple hours to fish, but he really loved being out on the water to see the sunrise. He is, admittedly, not much of a fisherman but he did a good job fighting the fish, and was into helping out in any way he could. He's my favorite kind of guest for my boat. Pretty good morning all around!


----------



## brianBFD

My daughter with the first speck of the morning. You can see downtown Mobile in the background.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Everglades fishing today


----------



## J-Dad

Redfish we caught poling around rock piles between the Aucilla and St. Marks Rivers. Caught 7 - 8 during the incoming tide on small topwaters and gold spoons.


----------



## Cronced

My best friend from high school came down to Florida yesterday on a business trip and our schedules lined up for a fishing trip. We got some mullet right at the ramp and when I told him that we use these for bait, he explained how some of them were bigger than the trout and bass he catches in Pennsylvania. Imagine how whipped and excited he was when he pulled in this jack!








We were fishing palm beach inlet, close enough to some people walking on the jetty. They were hootin' and hollarin' watching Ben catch this fish. Stuff like that makes my day!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Nothing wrong with a ghetto permit!


----------



## Cronced

SomaliPirate said:


> Nothing wrong with a ghetto permit!


I like to think of them as an American GT! A little less giant, but without the associated costs and lost time in travel.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Cronced said:


> I like to think of them as an American GT! A little less giant, but without the associated costs and lost time in travel.


There isn't much more fun than a mid sized jack on fly.


----------



## tcov

Few days ago. Was catching them nearly every other cast on spinning gear so I figured why not give it a try. Still learning this whole fly fishing thing.


----------



## Pbertell

That's how the fever starts!


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Was feeling guilty about posting my boat for sale so I ditched studying for the afternoon and went out with the fluff chucker, 6 for 8 and a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## Ken T

Have one of my staff guides down for some fishing. Got into these beasts today along with a bunch of Snook.


----------



## Backwater

That's a rod breaker right thar!!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Got to spend the day out on the lagoon with dbstoots while he was up my way, and had a beautiful day on the skiff. Many reds and a nice trout plus some attempted fly fishing which the fish were laughing at us for a couple hours the waters clear and cool which was perfect for sight fishing. Love the sunrises and the amberlight in the afternoon this time of year. We couldn’t ask for better weather, to relax and praise God for the blessings we’ve been given.


----------



## Str8-Six

grovesnatcher said:


> View attachment 51924
> View attachment 51926
> View attachment 51928
> View attachment 51930
> View attachment 51932
> View attachment 51934
> View attachment 51922
> Got to spend the day out on the lagoon with dbstoots while he was up my way, and had a beautiful day on the skiff. Many reds and a nice trout plus some attempted fly fishing which the fish were laughing at us for a couple hours the waters clear and cool which was perfect for sight fishing. Love the sunrises and the amberlight in the afternoon this time of year. We couldn’t ask for better weather, to relax and praise God for the blessings we’ve been given.


Amen


----------



## Backcountry 16

In my backyard pond on a beetle spin


----------



## Bill Payne

dingoatemebaby said:


> Was feeling guilty about posting my boat for sale so I ditched studying for the afternoon and went out with the fluff chucker, 6 for 8 and a beautiful afternoon!
> View attachment 51598
> View attachment 51604
> View attachment 51606
> View attachment 51608
> View attachment 51610


Great report! I have a question about your Hewes. I have a Bayfisher and my wife is asking for a seatback and I like the one you have on yours. Where did you get it?


----------



## Scott

Bill Payne said:


> Great report! I have a question about your Hewes. I have a Bayfisher and my wife is asking for a seatback and I like the one you have on yours. Where did you get it?


I had a seat back fabricated for my redfisher, for the wife. I hated it. Finally got rid of it and bought her a beanbag. She loves it.


----------



## Ben

Some decent sheepshead today


----------



## Bill Payne

Went trolling for specks for the first time yesterday. It was a lot of fun! This fish was the first fish of the day and the biggest at 2.25 lbs. We ended up with 26 total for the morning.


----------



## Ben

Bill Payne said:


> Went trolling for specks for the first time yesterday. It was a lot of fun! This fish was the first fish of the day and the biggest at 2.25 lbs. We ended up with 26 total for the morning.
> View attachment 54526


Nice!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Smith Creek in Unicoi State Park, Delayed Harvest trout season. I caught about 20 in 3-1/2 hours. Mostly brown trout, but a few rainbows and 1 brook trout. Best fish was a 17inch rainbow with an attitude.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's a teaser for my next report... Yesterday 11 year old Bennett Cox (and his Dad) fished with me out of Flamingo.... The picture speaks for itself - and it was young Bennett's first snook - just a little bit over-slot at 13lbs on the Boga Grip... very very carefully released...


----------



## Cronced

Grabbed a bucket of live shrimp and headed up to the Hobe Sound flats with my better half this morning. To go along with plenty of Jack's and snappers, we caught a whole mixed bag of stuff including an inshore lizardfish, a southern puffer and this curious looking creature, a bluewinged sea robin.


----------



## Mike Geer

1CC31293-E994-4875-94C5-9D4B71AE2993




__
Mike Geer


__
Jan 9, 2019




A Typical Texas Red caught on a 5wt with 4 lbs. tippet





This is a typical 25” Texas Red caught yesterday on a 5wt flyrod.

Mike


----------



## jonterr

fishnpreacher said:


> Smith Creek in Unicoi State Park, Delayed Harvest trout season. I caught about 20 in 3-1/2 hours. Mostly brown trout, but a few rainbows and 1 brook trout. Best fish was a 17inch rainbow with an attitude.


Cool
That's 15 min from my house!


----------



## mike.s

Had my Grandson on the boat yesterday beautiful morning flat calm. Had a few tailers. Tarpon decided to jump into boat during the fight that was a lot of fun. Thankfully nothing got broke!


----------



## Backcountry 16

mike.s said:


> Had my Grandson on the boat yesterday beautiful morning flat calm. Had a few tailers. Tarpon decided to jump into boat during the fight that was a lot of fun. Thankfully nothing got broke!
> View attachment 61420
> 
> View attachment 61422
> View attachment 61424
> View attachment 61426
> View attachment 61428


Very nice day. Love to see kids fishing instead of gaming.


----------



## Ben

Well I think that’s about as good as it gets for both of you. Great job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## G3615

Went for bulls today. Managed to pick up this pumpkin!


----------



## Godzuki86

H


----------



## Godzuki86

Been on a lot of these guys lately.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

2 Inshore Slams today....
All released ..... ICM


----------



## tjtfishon




----------



## lemaymiami

Yesterday everything worked the way it's supposed to... my angler Dave Boyden out of Maryland got a grand slam at Flamingo (tarpon, snook, redfish, and speckled trout). This went a long way towards lessening the memory of last week, commuting to and from Chokoloskee for five days of poor fishing (I went home each day talking to myself...).

At any rate that big girl type tarpon was just what the doctor ordered. Believe it was a bit above 100lbs...









Note how Dave was pulling on the fish - you greatly shorten the fight if you can slow or stop the fish from swimming... and that takes a lot of pulling -down and to the side....

I'll try to post a full report later on today....


----------



## flyclimber

lemaymiami said:


> Yesterday everything worked the way it's supposed to... my angler Dave Boyden out of Maryland got a grand slam at Flamingo (tarpon, snook, redfish, and speckled trout). This went a long way towards lessening the memory of last week, commuting to and from Chokoloskee for five days of poor fishing (I went home each day talking to myself...).
> I'll try to post a full report later on today....


I need more of this!


----------



## J-Dad

Chunky striper from the back of a creek on Lake Lanier.


----------



## fishnpreacher

J-dad....SWEET!


----------



## BassFlats

2/3s of a slam. A rare pb county redfish. Old school, baitcaster and gold spoon.


----------



## Scott

Not in my Hewes, but I did catch it today!View media item 4688


----------



## J-Dad

fishnpreacher said:


> J-dad....SWEET!


Got a couple more yesterday. These were off a shallow water marker between a cove's shoreline and a small island.


----------



## redjim

mike.s said:


> Had my Grandson on the boat yesterday beautiful morning flat calm. Had a few tailers. Tarpon decided to jump into boat during the fight that was a lot of fun. Thankfully nothing got broke!
> View attachment 61420
> 
> View attachment 61422
> View attachment 61424
> View attachment 61426
> View attachment 61428


That's another great day of fishing. Not too many folks know these waters like you!! Keep up the great work.


----------



## fishnpreacher

j-dad, that is just awesome! Boating stripes on the fly is great. I've caught a few, the best being 33" and around 15#. To do it consistently is my dream. Are you going to fish the Southern Striper Open sponsored by Alpharetta Outfitters?

https://southernstriperopen.com/


----------



## J-Dad

fishnpreacher said:


> j-dad, that is just awesome! Boating stripes on the fly is great. I've caught a few, the best being 33" and around 15#. To do it consistently is my dream. Are you going to fish the Southern Striper Open sponsored by Alpharetta Outfitters?
> 
> https://southernstriperopen.com/


I'm far from consistent, but I'm trying to do it more. 33" is a big one - where do you usually fish?


----------



## fishnpreacher

Russell mostly. Hartwell is a possibility, but I'm learning the patterns and plan on targeting Russell.
The 33" fish came from Russell.


----------



## J-Dad

fishnpreacher said:


> Russell mostly. Hartwell is a possibility, but I'm learning the patterns and plan on targeting Russell.
> The 33" fish came from Russell.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Cronced

It's been a while since I've gotten to do any kind of serious fishing, so this morning I had a slight break in my schedule and ran out for a few minutes. I picked up this jack which was way bigger than the picture shows. It had a 34" fork length. Caught on a big mullet on a wall.


----------



## Godzuki86

The reds in Pine Island were turned on last weekend! Here was my buddy with the biggest. My measuring board stops at 34” and she hung over a good bit.


----------



## mike.s

Had my son up front yesterday. Tough day trying to stay out of the wind. Hit a couple flats early than started to pound the mangroves. Lots of casts not a whole lot of fish. This guy decided to save the day.


----------



## J-Dad

mike.s said:


> Had my son up front yesterday. Tough day trying to stay out of the wind. Hit a couple flats early than started to pound the mangroves. Lots of casts not a whole lot of fish. This guy decided to save the day.
> View attachment 65088


Awesome.


----------



## redrum27

love the smile


----------



## Str8-Six

Got permit checked off the list now just have to get one on fly. And leadered a tarpon but no picture.


----------



## lemaymiami

My angler, Bob Elliott, finally got a good sized tarpon on Saturday. It was roughly 60lbs on a 10wt up a small river along the Gulf side of the 'glades... I'll have a full report in a day or two. Tomorrow is my first day off in six days...


----------



## Scott

My wife and I caught this pile of plastic trash, one piece at a time, while paddling our kayaks from our neighborhood ramp to Tavernier Key and back here in the “pristine” Florida Keys. 
Just about every boat trip we make, we bring back floating plastic trash. I hope everyone does the same. 
The amount we saw on Sunday was nothing short of appalling. A lot of it was in clumps and small rafts of Sargasoweed.


----------



## eightwt

Scott said:


> My wife and I caught this pile of plastic trash,


Thank you for your effort.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I caught this in my tire yesterday on the way to Cedar Key. Then I limped home on the donut, and jumped in the car to hit up a local lake where I managed to break my 5wt. Fun times.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Got to the coast for the first time in a month or so. Was greeted with an extremely foggy sunrise.







Ended up catching a few of these guys.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

SomaliPirate said:


> I caught this in my tire yesterday on the way to Cedar Key. Then I limped home on the donut, and jumped in the car to hit up a local lake where I managed to break my 5wt. Fun times.
> View attachment 67570


Man that blows. I hit an extension ladder on the way to the water this mourning. No way to avoid it. Jeep and boat both hopped around like crazy. Luckily I didn’t hit the wall and no damage to my boat or Jeep.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Some trout and a catfish that was faster than the red to the fly first and hopefully last catfish on the fly


----------



## DuckNut

A buddy and I boated about 3 dozen trout this morning before heading back in at 9:30am.


----------



## J-Dad

Had a good day with my buddies on Saturday. Started out at low tide on rocks near the Aucilla River mouth. Caught one over-slot red and some trout, then moved inside and found two more over-slot fish and a couple of smaller ones as the tide rose.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Backcountry 16 said:


> Some trout and a catfish that was faster than the red to the fly first and hopefully last catfish on the fly
> View attachment 68238
> View attachment 68240


We need a catfish, fly only tournament!


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> We need a catfish, fly only tournament!


Hitting the shine a little early?


----------



## SomaliPirate

flyclimber said:


> Hitting the shine a little early?


Come on, this is a good idea. We can all tie our best dead frozen shrimp patterns and hit the water for some fun. Bonus points for sail cats.


----------



## eightwt

SomaliPirate said:


> Come on, this is a good idea.


I've always subscribed to "whatever pulls back" as a good philosophy. Go for it Pirate


----------



## SomaliPirate

eightwt said:


> I've always subscribed to "whatever pulls back" as a good philosophy. Go for it Pirate


I had a hardhead eat a deceiver last fall, and it felt so wrong that it felt kind of right.


----------



## fishnpreacher

SomaliPirate said:


> We need a catfish, fly only tournament!


Anything that pulls back and stretches my string is good in my book!


----------



## Cronced

I keep a rod rigged up at all times on the tug boat. This afternoon I saw a school of jacks swim past so I fired out a flairhawk jig and came up with this.


----------



## Godzuki86

Went out last week and had a pretty good day. Only got these two of the red variety. We did manage over 40 silver ones with a black stripe down their sides tho. None of the snook were of size but still were fun. Roughly and hour and a half of a hit or hookup almost every cast. Also managed one decent trout for a slam!


----------



## J-Dad

Pretty Lake Lanier spot from this morning.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Fished matlacha today in the gladesman fished a white paddle tail jig combo only caught 2 fish still a good day. Redfish this morning and a chunky trout after lunch.


----------



## BassFlats

My son caught this six pounder on a golf course pond yesterday evening on his second cast.


----------



## Gordon Johnson

The goon


----------



## Str8-Six

Went 3/3 on permit, all over 20lbs. This was the biggest one of the night. Caught two on a DOA shrimp and one on a crab we scooped up while fishing. The best part was that each one of us got a fish.


----------



## Chris F

Took the family out for some fun fishing and got my little girl to help reel in some redfish.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Matlacha/ Pine Island today caught 3 reds and a few small snookers


----------



## tcov

Went out this weekend and hammered some snook, most of the fish were in the 20-22” range with a few upper 20s mixed in. 

Tons of fun, but that’s not the reason for this post...the highlight was when this absolute behemoth of a fish decided to eat. I was literally shaking when I got her in the boat and was almost speechless. Personal best, measures just over 41”. Just a beast.


----------



## Net 30

Dayuuum....that's one hell of a snook. Congrats!

Glad to see she was properly supported while being held...


----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman

Scott said:


> My wife and I caught this pile of plastic trash, one piece at a time, while paddling our kayaks from our neighborhood ramp to Tavernier Key and back here in the “pristine” Florida Keys.
> Just about every boat trip we make, we bring back floating plastic trash. I hope everyone does the same.
> The amount we saw on Sunday was nothing short of appalling. A lot of it was in clumps and small rafts of Sargasoweed.
> View attachment 67562


Great idea I am going to start doing this as well.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Mu buddy unplugged Maverick came down from North Carolina and meet me in Evergladez city for 2 days in the glades. Needless to say he will be back.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Can't download pics maybe tomorrow


----------



## Backcountry 16




----------



## Ben

Is that Blair Wiggins?


----------



## CedarCreek

NSH from a couple weeks ago. With all of the rain in the last year or so these things are all over the Chesapeake and tributaries. Might as well fish for them.


----------



## Backcountry 16

His


Ben said:


> Is that Blair Wiggins?


His uglier brother.


----------



## Ben

I’m definitely going to take a trip down there this fall when it cools down. Haven’t been there since I was a kid.


----------



## J-Dad

Fished St. Marks for a day with a buddy I first fished with in Tampa Bay in the mid- eighties. Caught two over-slot reds on the rocks at low tide, and some trout over some nice pot holes. Then moved inside and found a bunch of smaller reds as the tide rose. Awesome day with a great friend.


----------



## Ben

Nice!


----------



## Cronced

My brother- and sister-in-law are in town from Oklahoma with my nephews and all they want to do is fish. At 9, 7 and 5 years old I think they have life figured out. A few from last night...


----------



## J-Dad

Cronced said:


> My brother- and sister-in-law are in town from Oklahoma with my nephews and all they want to do is fish. At 9, 7 and 5 years old I think they have life figured out. A few from last night...
> View attachment 75608
> View attachment 75606
> View attachment 75610
> View attachment 75604
> View attachment 75612


If you weren't before, I bet you're the favorite uncle now.


----------



## Cronced

J-Dad said:


> If you weren't before, I bet you're the favorite uncle now.


And to top it off with the nephews, I took them to a local pond and Landon (who has been asking to fish every second of every day) caught the biggest bass of his life tonight.








Tomorrow is their dad's (my brother-in-law's) birthday and we are going fly fishing for snook at 4 am. He has never caught one at all. Wish us luck!


----------



## J-Dad

Cronced said:


> And to top it off with the nephews, I took them to a local pond and Landon (who has been asking to fish every second of every day) caught the biggest bass of his life tonight.
> View attachment 75842
> 
> Tomorrow is their dad's (my brother-in-law's) birthday and we are going fly fishing for snook at 4 am. He has never caught one at all. Wish us luck!


You’re on a roll! Awesome bass, good luck with the snook.


----------



## Cronced

J-Dad said:


> You’re on a roll! Awesome bass, good luck with the snook.


Got it! Completed the dock light slam with a snook, jack, and lookdown.


----------



## J-Dad

Cronced said:


> Got it! Completed the dock light slam with a snook, jack, and lookdown.
> View attachment 75850


Well done!


----------



## slewis

@backbone and I playing with Tarpon


----------



## backbone

It was a great day!


----------



## Backwater

Speaking of kids....

Took my buddy Rick from Katy Texas fishing with his boys and put those boys on some good snook. They had a great time! Nothing like seeing those big smiles on their faces!


----------



## FlyBy




----------



## Bill Payne

Went wading Sunday morning and was rewarded with a nice trout on topwater! She was released unharmed.


----------



## Backwater

FlyBy said:


>


Caught that bonita on a spinner! Blasphemy! 

You heathen! 

Lol....


----------



## mike.s

Went 1 for 3 on beach Tarpon yesterday.








Then we decided to hit a near shore wreck looking for Kingfish we found them and put a couple in the boat.


----------



## FlyBy

Backwater said:


> Caught that bonita on a spinner! Blasphemy!
> 
> You heathen!
> 
> Lol....


Nope, 6 wt. with a new fly to cover albies and spanish that are eating glass minnows so tiny we call it snot bait. Saw two fish peel off the school and watched one come up to the fly and smoke it. The spinners are there because I had two perch-jerkers on board. One of them did catch an albie on a spinner. I told him that was a waste, he should have thrown a fly.


----------



## Terry




----------



## millerrep

Going to catch them tomorrow, from 13 floors above!


----------



## millerrep

Ha - got one 28 inch


----------



## Guvner

Been breaking in my Dolphin SS and taking some old kayak fishing buddies out on her.

Needless to say my mate was happy with his day on the water.

He got the Trout too but we didn't take a photo of that.

I managed a respectable Red, which was in immaculate condition and wonderfully coloured, a real copper beauty.


----------



## millerrep

Monday, at my sons jobsite. Tarpon from 13 floors up


----------



## Megalops

millerrep said:


> View attachment 79978
> View attachment 79980
> 
> 
> Monday, at my sons jobsite. Tarpon from 13 floors up


I’d like to work for your son for maybe 3 hours...lol


----------



## millerrep

A clean little 26 inch. Had maybe 3 lb test left on the 25lb fluorocarbon tippet.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Took a break from the salt and tried cold sweet water


----------



## Skram

Tarpon on a swimbait this morning. Some awesome jumps. Stoked to get a big one. Especially at home in Alabama


----------



## Terry




----------



## tcov

Caught fishing near Steinhatchee area. More mild winters up here and I’m sure they’ll be more!


----------



## GaG8tor

Fat Flattie. I let Mama keep the Whiting as an appetizer


----------



## EsteroS

Sanibel Captiva on sat


----------



## EsteroS




----------



## Cronced

Picked up a tarpon in Jupiter this morning. This one flat I like stays a little murky even on and incoming tide. Tarpon seem to love it.


----------



## MariettaMike

Homosassa
4 Hour tour


----------



## LowHydrogen

tcov said:


> Caught fishing near Steinhatchee area. More mild winters up here and I’m sure they’ll be more!
> View attachment 82936


Very cool for that area.


----------



## Bill Payne

28" Snook in Ormond Beach


----------



## Godzuki86

Chokoluskee today. Managed a slam of a Red, Snook, Trout and Tarpon.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’

A solid buzz


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Mixed bag since moving north to NH


----------



## tailchaser16

Blacked out the live well


----------



## got1on

Nice bunch o' bugs!


----------



## CFLbandit

Tacos tonight!


----------



## JRyno10

Sight fishing for redfish and found a pair of big bulls in about 3’. Much larger than my law stick, fish was about 42/43”. Ate a pinfish on 10lb test, took about 30 minutes of chasing him around. Located in Destin, FL


----------



## BassFlats

My son caught this snuke this morning . His







68 whaler still plugging along.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia

Yellowfin about 20 miles offshore San Diego. Lively swimming sardine was key.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Put in at Matlacha park and headed north in the gladesman it was a bumpy ride all fish were small but still a good day all in all.


----------



## trekker




----------



## Richard Jaimot

Was able to get out last week in Florida Bay. Bite was ok. Some decent trout, was able to get my first one on fly. Two cast hooked up then put the fly rod away again. Also found a few reds ending the day with a nice one on fly as well.


----------



## LtShinysides

Hit up the tomoka river for some snook and tarpon fun. Managed about a dozen smaller snook in the 12-22" range and this tarpon.


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Our Trout bite is getting better with fatter fish & more of them.
Yesterday triple hook up on topwaters.......ICM


----------



## GaG8tor

Bycatch


----------



## Gianni Battaglia

Got out the other day with the old man. Kind of slow but decent size to go around.


----------



## LtShinysides

Did a little pre hurricane Tomoka snookin today...


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Fooled one into eating this strange topwater yesterday.......ICM


----------



## Flats Raider




----------



## Godzuki86

View attachment 91848


----------



## Chasntuna

Gianni Battaglia said:


> View attachment 90166
> View attachment 90168
> Got out the other day with the old man. Kind of slow but decent size to go around.


That's a nice Sandy.


----------



## Chasntuna

Got this one today behind Fripp Island, SC on an oyster rake using an Voodoo shrimp


----------



## dingoatemebaby

Mixed bag


----------



## MatthewAbbott

dingoatemebaby said:


> Mixed bag


Man you followed that river all the way down.


----------



## sandyharris

Neuse River piggy........unfortunately not on the fly.....wind and an angry rotator cuff made me switch to spin gear but this was the result.......


----------



## Ben

Got a couple 3 hour trips this past weekend. Missed some bigger ones but they are making me look forward to this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia

Went chasing bugs last night. Admittedly not very good at it, but did ok.


----------



## BassFlats

My youngest







son landed his first tarpon tonight. Unfortunately he has the tarpon bug now. Am I a bad parent to get him addicted as such a young age? Before someone chimes in, the landing net was not used on the tarpon.


----------



## LowHydrogen

JRyno10 said:


> View attachment 86730
> 
> Sight fishing for redfish and found a pair of big bulls in about 3’. Much larger than my law stick, fish was about 42/43”. Ate a pinfish on 10lb test, took about 30 minutes of chasing him around. Located in Destin, FL


That's a stud for our area.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Finally getting the crappie figured out. Been able to catch the small ones, but starting to get the hang of finding the larger fish. Didn't measure but that's a RTIC 30 they're laying on for scale.


----------



## LtShinysides

Took my neighbor fishing back in Tomoka today throwing some lures for snook and tarpon. Got a handful of smaller snook and jumped 2 tarpon. Got this beautiful red mixed in.


----------



## Cronced

A few minutes after throwing back my personal best spanish mack, I catch my personal best mangrove snapper. Both on a yozuri 3ds. First time fishing that thing and I really like it already.


----------



## Forcefed

Found some miniature bones yesterday.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I started the morning in the saltwater only lucked into a mangrove snapper and had a follow by a flounder.







the tide was super high making it hard to get the artificial in the mangroves so I decided to switch it up and head to some sweet water in Cape Coral for some after lunch bass fishing ended with 6







in a few hours. A good day in the gladesman.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Cronced said:


> A few minutes after throwing back my personal best spanish mack, I catch my personal best mangrove snapper. Both on a yozuri 3ds. First time fishing that thing and I really like it already.
> View attachment 97770


How big is your boat to have (looks like glass) deck grating like that?


----------



## Cronced

LowHydrogen said:


> How big is your boat to have (looks like glass) deck grating like that?


My usual boat is a 17 foot jon boat which is why I'm on microskiff in the first place. I caught that snapper off my other boat which is most definitely NOT a microskiff...


----------



## LowHydrogen

Cronced said:


> My usual boat is a 17 foot jon boat which is why I'm on microskiff in the first place. I caught that snapper off my other boat which is most definitely NOT a microskiff...
> View attachment 98128


Ahh gotcha, that's kinda what I was picturing. Clean boat, doesn't look tippy.


----------



## Cronced

LowHydrogen said:


> Ahh gotcha, that's kinda what I was picturing. Clean boat, doesn't look tippy.


Yeah, she is a real work horse. A little tippy at times, but I've been out in some real slop on that boat and always made it home in one piece. 

The real point I was trying to make in my post, though, was just how effective that yozuri 3ds really is. Microskiff or not, I'm gonna throw that thing a lot more.


----------



## Megalops

Cronced said:


> Yeah, she is a real work horse. A little tippy at times, but I've been out in some real slop on that boat and always made it home in one piece.
> 
> The real point I was trying to make in my post, though, was just how effective that yozuri 3ds really is. Microskiff or not, I'm gonna throw that thing a lot more.


What is that exact model number? Can’t find it and Yozuri 3ds brings up a ton of options.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Megalops said:


> What is that exact model number? Can’t find it and Yozuri 3ds brings up a ton of options.


X2.....or a link


----------



## mike.s

LowHydrogen said:


> X2.....or a link


Yozuri 3DS minnow 2-3/4" or 4" comes in a lot of different colors. I replace trebles with same size VMC 4X and split rings with Owner hyperwire 45lb split rings. Does not effect action and is a little bit more durable compared to the hardware that's on them. They will catch some big fish at times but even the 4X get bent trying to stop them from structure.


----------



## Cronced

http://yo-zuri.com/products/3ds-minnow-4/

I was using holographic peanut bunker but the tennessee shad is a good one, too.


----------



## Str8-Six

32 and 1/8 snook. Caught another in slot and a bunch more tarpon. The tarpon were focused on ballyhoo and were rejecting live pilchards so we started throwing weightless hogies in attempt to mimic a ballyhoo. First cast with the hogy and we were hooked up. Pretty interesting as I’ve never seen them feed on ballyhoo like that. Fun night.


----------



## LtShinysides

Had an all around great day in the Tomoka Basin. Got my first snook on fly(small), 6 or 7 on artificial and a nice slightly over slotter on mullet once the wind kicked up.


----------



## Cliff

I caught this fine fish-no idea of the name on a size 18 glow ball in Feng Xian District of Shanghai. A personal best on a fly in China.


----------



## Ben

Got a few sub slot snook and then saw a massive school of mayhem on the ride back that I couldn’t resist making a cast to....


----------



## LtShinysides

Ben said:


> Got a few sub slot snook and then saw a massive school of mayhem on the ride back that I couldn’t resist making a cast to....
> 
> View attachment 99974


Even though you know it's only jacks, it's damn near impossible to not throw something into the school of death. Great for the kiddos too.


----------



## jasonrl23

Went to my honey hole to restock the freezer. These are small compared to normal. Water was 83 degrees so I caught some stragglers.


----------



## fishgunner#1

caught a bunch of top water trout Thursday , st Charles bay wading


----------



## GaG8tor

39 degrees this morning blowing NE 20-25. Tried to talk myself out of it but got two dinky flounder. Weather looks pretty much the same tomorrow but I still gotta go.


----------



## Czech_Mate

Today in Wilmington NC on a Shrimpadillo.


----------



## GaG8tor




----------



## GaG8tor

My Brother


----------



## Czech_Mate

Today in Wilmington NC


----------



## LowHydrogen

These fish didn't kill themselves.


----------



## GaG8tor

Man I need to get me a good mess of Crappie


----------



## Cronced

Normally a 5 minute fishing trip means something went wrong. But tonight, everything went perfect and I caught this 30-incher on the first bridge piling I went to. Dumb luck? Yup.


----------



## Str8-Six

Everyone’s favorite flying fish. My buddy managed a Tarpon, snook and bone. Not sure if that’s a slam or not.


----------



## Cronced

Str8-Six said:


> Everyone’s favorite flying fish. My buddy managed a Tarpon, snook and bone. Not sure if that’s a slam or not.


It is if you say it is. You could call it the royal sampler slam!


----------



## Scott

Not out of a skiff. High speed trolling. Left the ramp at 6:00 done by 8:00. Wahoo!!


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Yesterday Wilmington, NC
12 Reds from the surf, all came from about the same 100 feet.
Only triple, long day of searching in bad conditions.....ICM


----------



## Ben

Ice Cream Man said:


> Yesterday Wilmington, NC
> 12 Reds from the surf, all came from about the same 100 feet.
> Only triple, long day of searching in bad conditions.....ICM
> View attachment 102982


That pic reminds me of the mid/late 90’s off the south end of Ft Myers beach. Low tide between the sandbars was phenomenal for reds back then in the fall


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Ben said:


> That pic reminds me of the mid/late 90’s off the south end of Ft Myers beach. Low tide between the sandbars was phenomenal for reds back then in the fall


We have an incredible days of catching Reds in the suds almost every year, around the winter months. It's nice to get back to our roots. Check out these videos .....ICM


----------



## Terry




----------



## Ice Cream Man

Trout bite turned back on, lot's of Spikes. Few keepers no "gators" .....ICM


----------



## SymmFish

Caught some some slot reds feeding along the grass line and sight casted a red in a small lake down in Rockport this weekend. Great weather though the trout bite was slow.


----------



## Godzuki86

Last trip out. My board is 33”. Caught on a skitter walk


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Surf Trout bite has been good on Tues ( 10 ) a little slower on Wed ( 6 ).
Creek bite was much better on Wed. 2 Limits in a few hours.














Had to be talked in to going, glad I went......ICM


----------



## Bill Payne

He was a feisty little guy. When he hit I was sure it was a slot snook.


----------



## BassFlats

Big pilcher there Bill


----------



## Str8-Six

Is this a sheepshead? Caught in Biscayne bay on a bonefish jig.


----------



## BassFlats

Sheepshead porgy. Different species than a sheepshead.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 105188
> View attachment 105190
> 
> Is this a sheepshead? Caught in Biscayne bay on a bonefish jig.


Looks like the Great Value brand sheepshead.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Only red of the day missed a nice snook about 10 minutes earlier so the redfish was a nice surprise released back into the water. Fished out of Matlacha


----------



## Godzuki86




----------



## LtShinysides

Took my girl and the neighbors boy out for some creek fishing today. A little windy, but they both got their pb red/snook!


----------



## Cronced

Caught my first ever pompano yesterday and got 2 more today. All 3 were legal but one of them was only about 12 inches so I threw it back. Looking forward to eating one!


----------



## Ben

Cronced said:


> Caught my first ever pompano yesterday and got 2 more today. All 3 were legal but one of them was only about 12 inches so I threw it back. Looking forward to eating one!
> 
> View attachment 109016


always a blast to catch and taste pretty good too


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Had the pleasure of putting my buddy's on his first Red on his new Fishmas rod & reel.
He caught & released the biggest at 28" & the most 5 Reds, 1 Black Drum ....ICM


----------



## Cronced

Ice Cream Man said:


> Had the pleasure of putting my buddy's on his first Red on his new Fishmas rod & reel.
> He caught & released the biggest at 28" & the most 5 Reds, 1 Black Drum ....ICM
> View attachment 109990


Almost can't tell it's photoshopped!


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Cronced said:


> Almost can't tell it's photoshopped!


 It's not........

More Reds & a few Blacks with CFA or Catching Fish Again members
Alan caught the first.
Harold caught the biggest.
Gary caught the most.
and I caught hell .....ICM


----------



## Ben

Got some decent sheepshead yesterday for a cook out. Got a decent cuda too and decided to see what they taste like.


----------



## karstopo

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article25974145.html
[URL]https://www.iamat.org/risks/ciguatera-fish-poisoning[/URL]

Watch out eating those barracuda, ciguatera poisoning might be more common than people think.


----------



## LtShinysides

Ben said:


> Got some decent sheepshead yesterday for a cook out. Got a decent cuda too and decided to see what they taste like.
> 
> View attachment 112626
> View attachment 112628


I don't keep or eat much fish, but that's some damn good eatin there. Sheepshead are one of the best


----------



## JustFish

Couple nice fat Redfish from last week from the 10k islands


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## BassFlats

Fillet and release


----------



## Ben

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 112954


Very nice. I need to learn how to fillet them better so they come out looking that clean. Catfish are a mofo for me.


----------



## Backcountry 16

One of 2 reds caught out of Matlacha on a z man paddle tail out of the gladesman.


----------



## MariettaMike

Ben said:


> Very nice. I need to learn how to fillet them better so they come out looking that clean. Catfish are a mofo for me.


Use a hook blade utility knife to cut the skin around the area to be skinned. Grab the edge with skinning pliers and pull the skin off. Big cats require skinning in strips. Works on deer and hogs too.


----------



## DBStoots




----------



## Janos More

My very first fish on fly while I was practicing casting. Four more followed it.


----------



## DBStoots

Fished out of Flamingo on Saturday--out front in the morning and in the backcountry in the afternoon.


----------



## Cronced

Got out today for a stunningly gorgeous day on the water. Low cloud cover and no wind made for a really pleasant day as I fished a whole swath of water within a few miles of the Saint Lucie power plant. I used all artificials and caught a snook, a trout, an inshore lizard fish and approximately 4 gazillion jacks. Nothing notable except my first trout in Florida.


----------



## LtShinysides

Got out with a good friend throwing artificials in some creeks. Found tons of small snook and a couple mid slot reds. Then took my girl out with some shrimp. She put a hurtin on some rat reds!


----------



## Str8-Six

First poon of the season.


----------



## tcov

What he lacked in size he made up for in appetite.


----------



## Cronced

I love mornings like today. I woke up and decided to go throw jigs for snook. Didn't look at the tide or weather or anything. Just went. On the water by 0545. Got to my first spot by 0600 and on the third or fourth cast got a slot snook. Right at 30 inches. Some days it's better to be lucky than good. Home in time for breakfast!


----------



## Cronced

tcov said:


> What he lacked in size he made up for in appetite.
> View attachment 118320


I'm paraphrasing here but "a noble spirit embiggens the smallest fish."

-Jebediah Springfield


----------



## Monty

We have 30 degrees predicted tonight in Lake City. I'm going to give it a few days to warm up and try to get my 1st trip of the winter and spring in next week. Rocky Creek out of Steinhatchee, maybe on Thursday. Target will be trout. Let's have a "meet up."


----------



## Ben

Caught some nice specks today with my dad


----------



## MatthewAbbott

******* icechest...








Some how ran off without my cooler this mourning. Made it work though


----------



## Terry

Today was a good day!!


----------



## Cronced

The snook bite at night has been pretty good for me lately. I used to target them at night with a fly rod, exclusively, but the slot and bigger fish don't generally come anywhere near the dock lights around me. A big flair hawk jig is usually the way I target them at night now. Here is a fat 29 incher I got a few nights ago.










Last week I fished with Dale Ash, aka Jupiter Snooker. He is pretty well known as being a big snook fisherman and he goes after them with jigs a lot. I learned a ton from my trip with him and it has been paying off for me on my new home water. It was a great trip.


----------



## Bill Payne

Got this one and four more last weekend. It was cold but they were eating.


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Here are few pics of some bass from this week.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Ben said:


> Very nice. I need to learn how to fillet them better so they come out looking that clean. Catfish are a mofo for me.


Once you cut around the head, then start cutting from the dorsal side (top) of the fish down using short strokes and the vertebrae as a guide for the blade. Work all the blade the entire length of the fish then carefully jump the backbone and continue down the fish. Cut the fillet off around the rib cage or if it is thick fish, use the ribs as a guide for your knife and carefully slice the meat off. Skin it like you would normally. Your YMMV, there are lots of ways to skin a cat...


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## Cronced

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 121830


Awesome! Normally by this point in the year I've jumped a few dozen tarpon and so far this year... nothing! The snook have kept me happy though.

Nice fish. Looks thick through the body with that tapering toward the head they get when fat and happy.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Last night I dreamed that I jumped a tarpon on my trout rod. With all these kids, I think that's as close as I'm going to come to the real thing this year.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia

San Diego back bay 3-15-20. Slow at first and then these guys went wide open for over an hour. Fun on artificials.


----------



## Str8-Six

Got into a school of big jacks right around sunset. It was pretty epic watching them fight over my Hogy lure as I ripped it across the surface. For a second I thought I was in Australia fishing for GTs haha. The tarpon is probably around 100lbs, jumped two others but no takers on fly. Not bad for an after work trip.


----------



## Gianni Battaglia

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 123736
> View attachment 123738
> 
> 
> Got into a school of big jacks right around sunset. It was pretty epic watching them fight over my Hogy lure as I ripped it across the surface. For a second I thought I was in Australia fishing for GTs haha. The tarpon is probably around 100lbs, jumped two others but no takers on fly. Not bad for an after work trip.


That’s a badass day! Makes me want to fish.


----------



## Drifter

DBStoots said:


> Fished out of Flamingo on Saturday--out front in the morning and in the backcountry in the afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 114154


you put in and take out or go all the way around when you do that>


----------



## Godzuki86

Got into a couple reds in Matlacha. Took a picture even though EVERYONE knows what a redfish looks like


----------



## DBStoots

Drifter said:


> you put in and take out or go all the way around when you do that>


That day, we launched out front, fished, took the boat out and then re-launched in the back. But I have gone "around the world" many times!


----------



## BassFlats

My son caught his first peacock yesterday while practicing social distancing .


----------



## Cronced

My string of good luck continued this morning with a good snook on a jig. This one measured 34 so I had to throw it back. I also picked up 2 jacks on one lure at the same time which was a first for me. Both of them were pretty small. But the snook definitely made my morning. There are quite a few mullet around right now so it's no surprise snook are feeding on big offerings.


----------



## BassFlats

We invited a couple of soapfish home for dinner Monday.


----------



## Godzuki86

Great day in the Glades


----------



## SomaliPirate

I never catch anything when I'm on the back pushing the skiff around, but at least I can put people on fish.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> I never catch anything when I'm on the back pushing the skiff around, but at least I can put people on fish.
> View attachment 125816


Very nice!


----------



## GaG8tor




----------



## Cronced

Big snook were chewing this morning. I landed this one, a new personal best for me at 38 inches on a jerkbait.








Then I met up with my wife and dog for a morning boat ride and photo session.


----------



## GaG8tor

Very nice


----------



## BrownDog

Put the fly rod up and took a lazy day with some bait for the first time this year. The bite is good and ended up with about a dozen fish in 3 hours of fishing.

hard banks on deep bends in creeks seemed to hold them especially when structure was present.


----------



## BassFlats

Practicing social distancing at a turnpike pond.


----------



## BrownDog

A little fun with the flood tide yesterday, lots of tails.
Going to wade some flats this afternoon with hopefully more success.


----------



## Terry

Yesterday’s bounty


----------



## BassFlats

The big bass are biting. My son got a 6.5#er today fishing a local pond.


----------



## Skram

Tied some new pomp flies and got some quarantine dinners


----------



## LtShinysides

Got this underslotter on a jerk bait last night way back in a creek.


----------



## makin moves

Few weeks ago camping lake Lanier Ga. Caught with a kids push button reel on a collapsible 3 ft pole. Using a half of stick worm I ripped in half because the hook was small that came with the tackle box included with the pole. The worms I found left down by the water by a previous fisherman. Caught 3 here are 2


----------



## southerncannuck

Great day on the Gheenoe in the way back shallows.


----------



## southerncannuck




----------



## Str8-Six

Fly rod broke after landing a fish. Started throwing swim baits at happy fish. This is the end result. Absolute beast.


----------



## LtShinysides

This guy put a smile on my face Saturday morning. Nailed a jig.


----------



## LtShinysides

Str8-Six said:


> Fly rod broke after landing a fish. Started throwing swim baits at happy fish. This is the end result. Absolute beast.
> View attachment 127882


Beautiful poon man! I cannot wait for them to start showing up here.


----------



## prinjm6




----------



## Cronced

This morning was without a doubt the best morning I've had snook fishing. I picked up this one, a new personal best for me. She had a funny little branch on her lateral line that I noticed right as I was getting my first picture.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Then I picked up two more over slot fish over the next 15 minutes or so. They were on fire this morning.

After sunrise I picked up a bluefish, a few jacks, a big ladyfish and a surprise barracuda. Everything was caught on a jerkbait which I am really starting to like.

When I do my solo fishing and it's time to take a picture, I put my phone on video mode and start filming with the flash on. This way I only need to take the fish out of the water, hold it up for a couple seconds, and then get it right back in the water. I can get a few different views in less than 15 seconds and then release the fish. For a picture I just get a screen shot of the paused video. Big snook are not really fond of leaving the water, so I think my hero shots are just about done. I'll have to find another way of doing solo night time fishing pictures!


----------



## jasonrl23

Last few trips out of LWI


----------



## BassFlats

Nice beeliners Jason, what depth.


----------



## BassFlats

Our local golf course has 1 salt water pond. My son fooled a fun size tarpon there this morning.


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> Nice beeliners Jason, what depth.


Tuna was all around 330 to 390. Dolphin was on a turtle. Snapper just off the ledge in LW.


----------



## LtShinysides

Found a fatty on a jig way back in the shallows yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mark07

View attachment 130436

I'm new to MicroSkiff and wanted to post Sunday(when caught)4.19.2020, but couldn't find a good thread-


----------



## Scott

jasonrl23 said:


> Last few trips out of LWI
> 
> View attachment 129494
> View attachment 129496


where is LWI?


----------



## jasonrl23

Scott said:


> where is LWI?


Its the real name for Palm Beach Inlet


----------



## Scott

Ahhh gotcha, Lake Worth Inlet.


----------



## Ben

Couldn’t watch anymore NFL draft yesterday afternoon and figured it would be a good time to take advantage of the tide and weather before it turns into crap for the next few days. Got 5 nice reds in about a 45 minute window and then it quickly shut off once the tide stopped. This one had a pretty cool looking tail.


----------



## southerncannuck

Caught this guy on my first cast of the day using a Micro Dreams Gold Spoon.


----------



## State fish rob

Nuttin ‘, topnative 2 wore me out. Drum & trout drug four outta one hole. He was cheating ‘ I think ....


----------



## State fish rob

Nope , I’m sure he was. Yella curly tail.


----------



## Half Shell

in chokoloskee yesterday... 1 slot red, 1 short red, 2 nice sheepshead, a few short trout. 

We saw a school of about 5-6 nice / big reds on a mud flat but they saw us about a second later. Wasted another 60-90 minutes trying to find them again and picked up the sheepshead in the process.


----------



## DBStoots

Also fished out of Choko yesterday. Another stellar day with over 35 snook, including a 28" and 30". A few trout and assortment of snapper, jacks and catfish (some of which savagely ate a Catch 2000!). And, the 2nd sawfish in two weeks! What's up with that?? If we continue to work on the water quality issues, the numbers of smaller snook portends well for our fishery.


----------



## Stevo51

Fished out of Goodland today. We caught a few small jacks, undersized mangrove snapper, 3 keeper trout, a few ladyfish, and one small snook. Zero reds. Went out at 10:30 am fishing with shrimp tipped jigs for four hours. No pilchards to be had


----------



## LtShinysides

Nabbed a poon before work yesterday morning. Wish all work days could start like that


----------



## LowHydrogen

Thought I was going to have to get off the water but luckily everything stayed West and North of me.


----------



## Stevo51

Fished the outside South of Goodland on Sunday. Caught limits of nice trout, one slot redfish, and a bunch of 15 to 20 inch snook. One slot snook was caught and all snook released. Pilchards were used


----------



## BassFlats

Even a blind squirrel finds a nut occasionally


----------



## LtShinysides

Had an epic day throwing lures in some new waters. I call this the tomoka slam, though I wasn't quite in tomoka. I've only managed it one other time.


----------



## houndog




----------



## Tequilero

Nice Trout!


----------



## slikvik77

Lost count of reds in Flamingo today with a bonus over-slot snook to end the day.


----------



## Mako 181

Trying to recognize the area from the picture.

Lemay? Any Ideas

HeHeHe - Nice Fish !


----------



## Czech_Mate

4 flounder & 1 trout in Hilton Head.


----------



## Czech_Mate

My Hilton Head tarpon...I mean lady fish.


----------



## Mako 181

Czech_Mate said:


> View attachment 137880
> View attachment 137878
> 
> My Hilton Head tarpon...I mean lady fish.


Poor Mans Tarpon
Unspecified Cut Bait


----------



## Czech_Mate

Mako 181 said:


> Poor Mans Tarpon
> Unspecified Cut Bait


It was a fun watching the aerial acrobatics.


----------



## Bill Payne

I went looking for tarpon, and they were not around, so I decided to see if any snook would cooperate. I got this little guy and another one about the same size. So I did the unthinkable, I left fish to find fish. Specifically to move to a spot that generally holds bigger fish. I made a super stealthy approach and was making my turn to start fishing the shoreline and a pontoon boat with two families comes rumbling by and hucks out an anchor right next to my spot. They were very nice though, and they started catching catfish immediately. It sounded like the kids were having a ball, so it was not possible to be unhappy about it. And I think sometimes a noisy boat will scare fish your way.

On my next retrieve, I saw a swirl on my lure. I let it sit still and wham, nice snook inhaled it and came flying out of the water. Looked to be a decent fish. I was a little too aggressive and she shook the lure off right next to the boat though.

Oh well, it was a nice evening on the water. And after getting skunked by Tarpon for the last couple of weeks, it was nice to get a bite!


----------



## Backcountry 16

The snook bite is on fire out of Chocko. Caught a dozen nothing huge but good action.


----------



## Czech_Mate

One flounder & one trout on Hilton Head Island It was slow.


----------



## Kevin Booker

it was a good weekend down in Desoto. No Tarpon but several species on this trip. My buddy Mike was on the Hooking them on the Helios. I guess I need to start learning. Got pelted Thursday night but made it back to the Tiki Bar in Pass-a-grill safe for dinner.


----------



## jasonrl23

No fish pics but spent 730 to 2 at Fellsmere Reservoir. 25 bass all under 2 pounds. No wind eliminated the current from the East to West channels. Rain made the water fungus green. Tough day but it was perfect weather, just not fishing weather.


----------



## BassFlats

My son and I took the Hobie skiff offshore this morning and he bagged a nice kingfish.


----------



## LtShinysides

Been taking my dad and brother out for father's day in my skiff for last 5 yrs. Decided to go out in a little more luxury this year and hired Capt Billy Rotne out of Ponce. Had a great day, though I was the only one to get my tarpon in. Got one about 90lb and another about 80lb. Dad fought a bigger one for about 30 mins and threw in the towel. He was drenched in sweat and hurtin lol. Unfortunately my brother broke it off after that. He went to break off another and came un buttoned on two more. He also got to wrestle a 9 ft tiger for a bit. Really an amazing day with great memories. Ridin in that 24 yellowfin nice also.


----------



## Cronced

My boat has been given away and while I build my own boat I am hitting the ponds near my house. Got my first spotted gar on a spinnerbait of all things.


----------



## Mark07

Much appreciation to the talented LtShinysides for the gift of my first Tarpon EVER caught !!!!
Think she was somewhere around 70lbs.


----------



## DBStoots

Mark07 said:


> Much appreciation to the talented LtShinysides for the gift of my first Tarpon EVER caught !!!!
> Think she was somewhere around 70lbs.
> 
> View attachment 143496
> View attachment 143498
> View attachment 143502


Very nice! It's addicting--be careful!


----------



## LtShinysides

Mark07 said:


> Much appreciation to the talented LtShinysides for the gift of my first Tarpon EVER caught !!!!
> Think she was somewhere around 70lbs.
> 
> View attachment 143496
> View attachment 143498
> View attachment 143502


My pleasure brotha. DB is definitely right... It's ridiculously addicting!


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> My son and I took the Hobie skiff offshore this morning and he bagged a nice kingfish.
> View attachment 141590


That’s my Blackfin spot! Just south of the inlet between 300 and 400


----------



## BassFlats

I work so my son can fish.


----------



## BassFlats

He doubled up this morning


----------



## [email protected]

My little dudes personal best. Last weekend.


----------



## Str8-Six

Took the skiff out after work for the first in a month due to the craziness at the ramps. Sure felt good to get a couple of these guys boat side.


----------



## Mako 181

Launched the Mako flats boat on the outside ramp in Flamingo on Thursday morning. Fished around Florida Bay and come up with a keeper Redfish, a 24" trot, and 5 mangroves in the morning and then headed off to the south with Marathon in my sites. Met a friend there in marathon and spent the afternoon hanging by the pool with cocktails. Spent the night at his place and got up early and took his Grady White offshore to begin the hunt for dolphin. While the day produced around 40 dolphin most were small and we kept 10. Got up at 0600 on the 4th and ran the Mako back to Flamingo.

Fun Days
Fun Times 
Good Weekend


----------



## Ben

Mako 181 said:


> Launched the Mako flats boat on the outside ramp in Flamingo on Thursday morning. Fished around Florida Bay and come up with a keeper Redfish, a 24" trot, and 5 mangroves in the morning and then headed off to the south with Marathon in my sites. Met a friend there in marathon and spent the afternoon hanging by the pool with cocktails. Spent the night at his place and got up early and took his Grady White offshore to begin the hunt for dolphin. While the day produced around 40 dolphin most were small and we kept 10. Got up at 0600 on the 4th and ran the Mako back to Flamingo.
> 
> Fun Days
> Fun Times
> Good Weekend


Now that’s awesome!


----------



## Terry

Had a first today, Sailcat on a Rapala SW-8 topwater plug. The fight was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Mark07

Was lucky enough to happen up on a school of feeding redfish with LtShinysides. First on was 29", then another 25". The bigger one is my largest on artificial-


----------



## tcov

Saturday out in deep water grass flats came a school of upper/over slot reds. Probably over 50 fish! This 28.5” crushed my little jerk shad. Buddy hooked up but his pulled off. Was a sight to see all those fish schooled up. Was my first time seeing them schooled up on the surface in 7-8ft of water.


----------



## BassFlats

A couple of catch and releaser's


----------



## LtShinysides

Took my girls back into some creek holes this past weekend. They caught a mess of fish including my daughter's PB trout.


----------



## Mark07

AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## BassFlats

Hitting live bait as well as lures


----------



## BassFlats

My sons last hurrah of summer before school starts


----------



## commtrd

First fish on boat on fly. Pretty good start!


----------



## Bill Payne

Caught my first Unguided Brown Trout this morning. Chatahoochee River, near Helen GA.

Big thanks to David at Unicoi Outfitters. He sent me to the spot with the right flies and info on where the fish would be. 

He said his son is on Microskiff, so if you see this, thank your dad for me.


----------



## fishnpreacher

Unicoi Outfitters is good folks!


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> A couple of catch and releaser's
> View attachment 150692


Ill be there September 1st no doubt!


----------



## tcov

Some pretty good snook fishing today!


----------



## whistlinglines

Took my buddy and his kid out this week. First time on a boat for the little guy, and his first time seeing fish like this. He had a great time and thats what it’s all about!


----------



## BrownDog

Was fishing some new water down south in Beaufort SC the last few days. Caught this 34" fish is 2.5ft of water way up a creek that was barely wide enough for the boat.


----------



## matt_baker_designs

Little Everglades Tarpon on a friend’s boat.


----------



## Czech_Mate

Around the Staniel Cay Exuma area. I was into my backing in 2sec. Keep the drag tight around here is my lesson learned


----------



## Cronced

Since I am without a proper boat for the time being I took the stand up paddleboard out twice this past week to an old spot that I used to love. The last time I fished there on my paddleboard I fell in with my phone in my pocket reaching for a big jack on the fly rod. I learned my lesson. So, no pictures, but I managed to catch my first ever tripletail which came on a soft plastic fluke of all things, and today I got a nice snook around 36 inches and hooked into a shark that made me nervous to be on a paddleboard. Scattered in over both trips were a handful of jacks and I spotted a humongous redfish that looked very lost. I've never seen sharks, tripletail or redfish anywhere near this place.


----------



## Mako 181

In the glades on Saturday.


----------



## Czech_Mate

My first bonefish. Caught it wading the flats in the Exumas.


----------



## BrownDog

After about 20 18-28" fish yesterday my client asked if we could try to find something bigger. This one made a 3000 series reel scream.


----------



## Czech_Mate

Exuma, Bahamas


----------



## Czech_Mate

Exumas Bahamas


----------



## Net 30

BrownDog said:


> After about 20 18-28" fish yesterday my client asked if we could try to find something bigger. This one made a 3000 series reel scream.
> 
> View attachment 155593


After 20 fish.........That client dun got spoiled!


----------



## BrownDog

100% Agree


----------



## Loogie

A small Virginia treasure!


----------



## DuckNut

Just can't figure out where the fish are hanging out.


----------



## BassFlats

My son fooled a pond tarpon yesterday evening


----------



## LtShinysides

Flood fun. Shout out to the floating log for the camera prop


----------



## Loogie

Some VA Reds, my wife scored on today!


----------



## Czech_Mate

15.5” flounder in Hilton Head on a crab pattern. Released.


----------



## whistlinglines

A dozen reds between two people, all 24-32”, this one being the largest. Pine island area.


----------



## Bill Payne

It was not today, but we had an excellent fishing trip with Captain Bob Lemay: @lemaymiami on October 9th. Weather was beautiful and we had consistent action with takes from tarpon, shark, jack crevalle, redfish, trout and snook. The redfish pictured below completed a backcountry slam for me. It was a great day and I highly recommend Captain LeMay if you are looking to fish in the Everglades. We probably ran 60 miles or more through winding creeks in the Everglades back country. That alone was enjoyable. Catching fish was a bonus. Thanks Captain!


----------



## BassFlats

Captain Bob is the man!


----------



## lemaymiami

Glad y'all enjoyed the day... and thanks for the kind words


----------



## Bill Payne

Thank you Captain.


----------



## BrownDog

Can this wind just stop already?


----------



## DBStoots




----------



## dingoatemebaby

Last fish of the fall, getting cold up here!


----------



## BassFlats

Nice stripa


----------



## whistlinglines

Nice little 10 pounder in the glades


----------



## Ben

Found a nice pompano for the grill yesterday. Tons of healthy trout as well. Glad to see they’re making a comeback.


----------



## Str8-Six

First time on the boat in a couple of months. Crazy what a difference the weekday makes.


----------



## Str8-Six

I noticed this thread doesn’t get as much love as the Fly Fishing thread so here is a tarpon from the other night. The tarpon bite in Miami is picking up and should be really hot in the coming months. Tight lines.


----------



## lemaymiami

It is that time of year for the urban areas of Biscayne Bay at night to turn on like someone pulled a switch... for tarpon in the 20 to 40lb class (with an occasional surprise - a much bigger fish than you were aiming at...). My only question... were you seeing any shrimp moving at all?


----------



## Str8-Six

lemaymiami said:


> It is that time of year for the urban areas of Biscayne Bay at night to turn on like someone pulled a switch... for tarpon in the 20 to 40lb class (with an occasional surprise - a much bigger fish than you were aiming at...). My only question... were you seeing any shrimp moving at all?


No shrimp moving that night (12/10/20). There were some fish busting during first two hours of outgoing and that’s when I caught that fish and another smaller tarpon. Slowed down after that. Hoping to go out again in the next week and will report if the shrimp are running.


----------



## Backcountry 16

I took my Aunt out of Matlacha today to catch some Mangroves or possibly some Sheepshead for her for dinner. As we ran from spot to spot we found ourselves in front of Cayo Costa area Bayside and noticed a seagull in the water struggling to take flight he tried 3 times and no luck it's feathers were saturated who knows how long he was there. I grabbed a towel threw it over it's head and pulled it aboard the flats boats a quick call to Crow on Sanibel and they sent a volunteer to meet me at Jensen Marina on Captiva and off we went they text me the bird rehab number so I will be checking on it tomorrow hopefully it makes it.

To be honest seagulls aren't my favorite birds and are a pain in the azz sometimes but I could bring myself to leave it to drown.

No keeper fish for dinner neither unfortunately but saving the bird made the day for me I must be getting soft in my old age


----------



## Backcountry 16

The bird ended up being a Royal Tern and it's recovering at Crow the bird had a hook in it's wing so that would explain it not being able to fly. CLEAN up your fishing line people it's not that hard and takes 5 minutes I pulled some power pro out of the mangroves yesterday someone left. Don't be the problem be the solution.


----------



## Cronced

Took my father in law out last night looking for a big snook on a jig and came up with this. Saint Lucie River on an outgoing tide.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Cronced said:


> Took my father in law out last night looking for a big snook on a jig and came up with this. Saint Lucie River on an outgoing tide.
> 
> View attachment 170782


I bet you're his favorite son in law


----------



## fishnpreacher

Good for you!


----------



## Loogie

Biggest Crappie I have ever caught! 3 1/2 lbs!


----------



## Ben

Loogie said:


> Biggest Crappie I have ever caught! 3 1/2 lbs!
> View attachment 170835
> View attachment 170836


Nice catch!!!


----------



## fishnpreacher

Absolute slab!


----------



## Cronced

That giant crappie has a vague tripletail-like quality to it. Nice fish!


----------



## BassFlats

Resurrect an old thread. Snook fishing was decent last night. We went 3 for 7 fishing docks, 18 to 20 inch fish. But caught a slot, on the way back to the ramp, trolling a bridge.


----------



## jasonrl23

BassFlats said:


> Resurrect an old thread. Snook fishing was decent last night. We went 3 for 7 fishing docks, 18 to 20 inch fish. But caught a slot, on the way back to the ramp, trolling a bridge.
> View attachment 174882


I didn’t realize snook season was back open. I’ve seen a ton of bait showing up on the inlet webcam


----------



## BassFlats

Season closes June 1 on the east coast. You almost need to bring a lawyer with you to figure out all the snook rules.


----------



## BrownDog

This one came out of 3 ft of water up a creek. 










and a fish that came right up to us while wading a flat this morning


----------



## flytyn

Fished with Captain Mike Sorrel today, aka Marietta Mike, christening the new Tibor Pacific boating a nice poon on fly and had two other leans. Thanks Mike for a great day and hard poling. 👍


----------



## Backcountry 16

Stayed the weekend in Matlacha with my wife at my buddys air bnb for my wife's birthday we mainly hung on the beach side of Cayo Costa all day Friday in the flatsboat did get a little fishing in today the Trout are on fire right now caught this 21 incher and a half dozen 18 plus on the backside of Upper Captiva


----------



## Natemanz

BrownDog said:


> This one came out of 3 ft of water up a creek.
> 
> View attachment 175012
> 
> 
> and a fish that came right up to us while wading a flat this morning
> 
> View attachment 175013


monster!


----------



## Natemanz

Backcountry 16 said:


> Stayed the weekend in Matlacha with my wife at my buddys air bnb for my wife's birthday we mainly hung on the beach side of Cayo Costa all day Friday in the flatsboat did get a little fishing in today the Trout are on fire right now caught this 21 incher and a half dozen 18 plus on the backside of Upper Captiva
> View attachment 176215
> View attachment 176216


beautiful fish!


----------



## Natemanz

BrownDog said:


> After about 20 18-28" fish yesterday my client asked if we could try to find something bigger. This one made a 3000 series reel scream.
> 
> View attachment 155593


monster!!


----------



## Natemanz

Backcountry 16 said:


> I bet you're his favorite son in law


HA! that's for sure


----------



## Trav3

My clients doubled on redfish this evening for a couple of hours at low tide. Always love seeing big schools blowing up on bait and shrimp jumping out in front as they march down the banks. Great day with great dudes.


----------



## LtShinysides

One of the strangest catches to date for me. This guy came out of no where and hit a trolled mullet intended for 20-50 lb tarpon in a residential canal🤔. You just never know


----------



## southerncannuck

I almost never catch flounder. This might be a personal best.


----------



## Bottlecap

My dad wanted to know if this counts as a catch.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Bottlecap said:


> My dad wanted to know if this counts as a catch.
> View attachment 182654


Yes and ouch


----------



## BassFlats

Catch and release?


----------



## tractortitan

Little vid I did from yesterdays fishen..SWFL


----------



## Mike Geer

D4F5F2AA-25F5-4557-959C-DC3924E82CBB.jpeg




__
Mike Geer


__
Sep 4, 2021




Audrey and Freddie with a nice sight fished red






Audrey and Freddie with a nice sight fished Red.


----------



## tractortitan

Little action from the other day


----------



## All good

Nice work, remember to keep em wet. Everyone likes a photo, do it in the water. Just hold on tight. Lol


----------



## Czech_Mate

Here are 2 from this past weekend in the low country.


----------



## skinny_fishing

Got this nice snook off the beach this past weekend. He fought pretty hard and when I finally got him to the shore the lure came right out of his mouth, but he was too tired to get away so I just scooped him up lol.


----------



## Str8-Six

That moment right before getting baptized by a tarpon. Original plan was permit but we got a late start so we blacked out the well and chased these guys. A lot of missed fish but managed to get 5 to the boat.


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's the last fish my angler caught the other day..... and it was invited home for dinner - weighed in at exactly 8lbs on the Boga Grip...








Still lots of good sized tripletail up shallow along the Gulf coast of the 'glades. Believe they'll start to move out to crab trap land as the water cools off in a month or so...

My angler was very surprised when the fish got airborne several times at the hookup. Find 'em up shallow and they'll take the air (while most are wondering just what fish that is...).


----------



## Skinnee

Godzuki86 said:


> I didn't see one. Let's try to keep this this going and on the first page. Pretty simple, post pics of your most recent day fishing & let us know where.
> 
> 02/22/14 Pine Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;D


Awesome pics


----------



## tractortitan

I went back to the baby tarpon pond today....heres a quick vid, these things are so finicky


----------



## LtShinysides

Flood tide fun. Nailed a zman.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Took out the boss today on the Panga and a workplace friend of hers and her husband we mainly hung at the sandbar and the had lunch and some adult beverages at Mangos on North Captiva Island we did manage a little fishing with 3 keeper snapper and 3 small red( Reds were released) can't keep them because of red tide closure still.


----------



## tractortitan

Havn't posted a video in a few weeks, been busy trying to kill deer. I went out on Monday and here is how we did....Hope you all are well!


----------



## Backcountry 16

tractortitan said:


> Havn't posted a video in a few weeks, been busy trying to kill deer. I went out on Monday and here is how we did....Hope you all are well!


Them 2 canals are always filled with little Tarpon and at least one huge snook as well. Been fishing them since the 90s good video.


----------



## tractortitan

Backcountry 16 said:


> Them 2 canals are always filled with little Tarpon and at least one huge snook as well. Been fishing them since the 90s good video.


Ive driven past them a zillion times, figured Id explore them. Are the poonskis there yr round?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Moa


tractortitan said:


> Ive driven past them a zillion times, figured Id explore them. Are the poonskis there yr round?


Most of the year they are. They're fun but hard to keep hooked especially in that tight canal.


----------



## saltyfly239

SWFL has been hot lately


----------



## flytyn

Lots of baby Tarpon rolling off the trees in upper tampa bay early this morning. Had a rookie onboard who couldnt get it done but had multiple good shots with the fly. Then he had a shot at a nice fast moving school of bull reds head waking, but didn’t get an eat. Rookie paying his dues.


----------



## harrtraj

We've been fishing the spoil islands south of the JFK during all this cloudy weather. They've been covered up with finicky black drum and the occasional red.


----------



## Reelgator59

Hernando Beach flats this morning


----------



## Featherbrain




----------



## HoseMonkey

My pb


----------



## Backcountry 16

Hanging in Cudjo.


----------

